# Battlestar Galactica [spoilers inside]



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

Et si on regroupait ici nos impressions concernant la série?

Pour ma part, les épisodes 6 et 7 de la saison 4 m'ont laissé sur les dents.
Pas encore regardé le 8


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et si on regroupait ici nos impressions concernant la série?
> 
> Pour ma part, les épisodes 6 et 7 de la saison 4 m'ont laissé sur les dents.
> Pas encore regardé le 8



Avant qu'on commence à partir dans tout les sens, je pensais définir un minimum de règles -ou pas- sur ce fil, non ? Fab' ? tu en penses quoi ?

*Pour ce qui est des spoilers, je dirais qu'ici, on entre en sachant qu'on va en avoir, ça sera frustrant pour certains de ne pas participer s'ils ne sont pas au dernier épisode, mais bon, c'est bon aussi d'attendre un peu. La seule chose que je vous propose, c'est que les bienheureuses personnes qui regardent les épisodes en anglais non sous-titrés -anglophone ou non- et qui ont un épisode d'avance, en générale, s'abstiennent d'intervenir sur cet épisode là justement. Pareil pour les petits futés qui sont allés lire les spoilers avant. Si vous voulez les mentionner, un lien serait possible mais sans aucune mention de celui-ci au niveau de son contenu. Ainsi chacun est libre d'y aller ou non...
*
Pour ma part -et vous pouvez parler évidemment d'autres choses-, j'aimerai surtout parler ici des grands thèmes qu'aborde la série et les éventuelles spéculations sur les fameux final five. C'est tellement riche. Si ça vous va... je me lancerai un de ces 4 
Et vous, vous avez envie de parler de quoi ici ?

_PS: pour les accrocs, j'ai créé un skin BSG 2003 pour SEW810 il doit être adaptable aux autres SE. MP si intéressé _


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

parfait pour moi. 

première question que je me pose: les 5 derniers cylons sont-ils les gardiens de l'humanité?
Deuxième question le cinquième est-il Laura Roslin? (que j'ai trouvé gonflante sur les épisodes 1 à 5 de la saison 4 et qui aurait du éviter le lifting...  )


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

Je pose ma drapeaux 

J'ai fini la saison 2, j'attaque les webisodes avant la saison 3 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je pose ma drapeaux
> 
> J'ai fini la saison 2, j'attaque les webisodes avant la saison 3 :love:



C'est bouclé en moins d'une heure. Ce soir tu es dans la saison 3


----------



## Zyrol (5 Juin 2008)

Moi je suis pour lancer les pronostics pour le dernier cylon inconnu. 

je penche pour Tom Zarek. Je me dis que le dernier sera forcement un personnage qu'on voit peu pour créer la surprise. De plus il risque de prendre de l'importance dans les prochains épisodes.
En encore de plus, c'est quand même le "Starbuck" de la série de 79, donc ça serait étonnant que la production lui réserve un si "petit" rôle dans l'histoire de BSG.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Moi je suis pour lancer les pronostics pour le dernier cylon inconnu.
> 
> je penche pour Tom Zarek. Je me dis que le dernier sera forcement un personnage qu'on voit peu pour créer la surprise. De plus il risque de prendre de l'importance dans les prochains épisodes.
> En encore de plus, c'est quand même le "Starbuck" de la série de 79, donc ça serait étonnant que la production lui réserve un si "petit" rôle dans l'histoire de BSG.



impossible pour moi. Mais ça n'est que mon avis. Et puis sa présence au départ était plus un clin d'oeil..


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

Il est possible de preciser dans le titre que dans ce fil, on parle de la saison 4, avec spoiler et tout.
Parce que si des gens qui suivent la série sur NRJ 12 (par exemple), ça risque de leur faire bizzare de debarquer ici...

Ou alors, de mettre en spoiler ce qui n'est pas encore diffusé en France (par exemple).


----------



## Zyrol (5 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> impossible pour moi. Mais ça n'est que mon avis. Et puis sa présence au départ était plus un clin d'oeil..



je trouve qu'on le voit de plus en plus cette saison... we'll see...


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Juin 2008)

t'as raté une occase Fab' de jouer le rôle de Apollo


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> t'as raté une occase Fab' de jouer le rôle de Apollo



Non, moi je jouerais le père dans le remake 2035 de Premiers Baisers,

Mais revenons à nos Vipers...


----------



## Zyrol (5 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, moi je jouerais le père dans le remake 2035 de Premiers Baisers,
> 
> Mais revenons à nos Vipers...



voui....


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, moi je jouerais le père dans le remake 2035 de Premiers Baisers,
> 
> Mais revenons à nos Vipers...



Ouais non tu joueras pas là dedans, t'es grand maintenant, fais plutôt un remake de MadMax


En effet pour revenir au sujet : j'ai vu étant gosse l'ensemble de la série originelle. J'ai zieuté de loin un épisode de cette nouvelle mouture, j'ai vraiment du mal à m'y faire. Et vous ?


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je pose ma drapeaux
> 
> J'ai fini la saison 2, j'attaque les webisodes avant la saison 3 :love:



Tu n'as pas peur des spoilers toi  
*J'ai édité mon premier message et mis en gras et en rouge la phrase indiquant la présence de spoilers. Si certains ne savent pas lire les avertissements des premiers posts, tant pis pour eux...*

Pour le dernier, j'ai pris des notes, en regardant l'intégrale cet hiver et ce printemps. Zarek, pourquoi pas oui. Je ne l'avais pas retenu de mon coté dans ma liste mais, oui, possible.

Il y a les grands partants bien sûr, mais j'ajouterai, en outsider -même s'il n'a pas ma préférence-  le Lieutenant Gaeta. Il prend de l'importance, il a son chant qui intrigue, son enfermement sur lui même, quête quasi mystique, et par le passé, a eu des attitudes équivoques et est un sacré&#8230; informaticien-calculateur. 

Les 5 pour moi sont les unificateurs. Ceux que tout le monde voudra éliminer, car entre les deux clans. A sacrifier pourquoi pas ? Mais il y aura un prix à payer par eux pour arriver à unifier les derniers humains&#8230; et les derniers Cylons, car à mon avis, au rythme où on va, on y va droit, les Cylons qui resteront à la fin ne seront plus téléchargeables à nouveau... La Terre pourrait bien-être un Berceau pour une nouvelle Alliance, vu l'aspect ultra mystique de la saison 4.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

J'avais pensé à Gaeta aussi, mais au final, je ne suis pas très sûr...

Sinon, une question, il est devenu quoi le super Viper que Tyrol avait construit? :mouais:


----------



## Zyrol (5 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais pensé à Gaeta aussi, mais au final, je ne suis pas très sûr...
> 
> Sinon, une question, il est devenu quoi le super Viper que Tyrol avait construit? :mouais:



détruit dans l'episode ou ils detruisent un vaisseau de resurection. 

Lee adama s'en éjecte, et d'ailleurs veut "un peu" se suicider...


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2008)

teo a dit:


> J'ai édité mon premier message et mis en gras et en rouge la phrase indiquant la présence de spoilers. Si certains ne savent pas lire les avertissements des premiers posts, tant pis pour eux



Jai renommé la discussion ; jespère que cela sera dautant plus clair


----------



## wip (5 Juin 2008)

Very interresting thread here .

Euh, sorry, dès que je think BattleStar, je me mets à penser in english (sous-titré of course ) :rateau:.

Il faudrait comme sur certain autres forums pouvoir mettre des zones déroulables de texte pour mettre des spoiler car c'est dommage que du coup, ce fil soit dédier aux initiés de la 4ème saison. Ca serait aussi marant de voir les interrogations des petits bleus de la first siiiiiiison .

Alors, à quoi peuvent bien servir les FF (Final Five) ? A mon avis, ils ont chacun une mission très importante à remplir. Il y en a déjà un qui a sauvé un bébé humain-cylon par exemple... Mais sont-ils tous du "bon coté", ça, c'est autre chose...

Quand au dernier, je reste sur Baltar ou pourquoi pas Gaeta (l'épisode S4E7 est vraiment insistant...).
Pourquoi Baltar ? Car ça serait un sacré retournement... mais aussi parceque c'est ce qu'on nous dis depuis le début .
Et n'oublions pas qu'il évolue énormément dans cette 4ème saison.

Moi aussi j'attend pour regarder l'épisode 8. Dimanche prochain je pense


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

ICI JE PEUX LE CRIER HAUT ET FORT ! 

Dans Exodus, quand le Galactica s'enfonce dans les ténèbre, que Adama dit "it's been an honor", que la musique s'efface alors que les vaisseaux cylons le pilonne.

Pegasus arrive et envoie toute ses défenses, déjà que j'avais plus de souffle en voyant le BSG partir en copeaux, je crois que mon coeur s'est arrêté un instant pendant cette scène... Ca me fous la chair de poule d'y penser.

Enfin Exodus est pour moi un tournant dans la série, et c'est à partir de ce moment que Saul est devenu mon personnage préféré 


Pour les Spoilers, en l'abscence de Balise on peu mettre le texte en blanc et l'encadrer de balises < spoiler > fictives 

exemple :

< spoiler > Très bonne idée ce thread < /spoiler >


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> VAlors, à quoi peuvent bien servir les FF (Final Five) ? A mon avis, ils ont chacun une mission très importante à remplir. Il y en a déjà un qui a sauvé un bébé humain-cylon par exemple... Mais sont-ils tous du "bon coté", ça, c'est autre chose...




Je pense qu'ils ont un savoir commun qui permet aux hommes de retrouver le chemin de la terre


----------



## wip (5 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> ICI JE PEUX LE CRIER HAUT ET FORT !
> 
> Dans Exodus, quand le Galactica s'enfonce dans les ténèbre, que Adama dit "it's been an honor", que la musique s'efface alors que les vaisseaux cylons le pilonne.
> 
> Pegasus arrive et envoie toute ses défenses, déjà que j'avais plus de souffle en voyant le BSG partir en copeaux, je crois que mon coeur s'est arrêté un instant pendant cette scène... Ca me fous la chair de poule d'y penser.


C'est vrai qu'au premier visionnage de cette scène, j'ai eu le temps de penser ne serait ce qu'un dixième de seconde : *"c'est la fin..."* Alors que évidemment, c'est pas possible, en tout début de saison :rateau:. Mais moi aussi, j'avais des frissons partout, de la sueur sur le front et tout et tout... Et ce silence avec cette vue qui recule, le BSG qui menace d'exploser à tout moment... Et enfin, cette torpille qui traverse l'écran et qui nous fait comprendre le retour d'Appolo (logique... mais on y pensait plus). Une p'tain de scène oui !!!


> Enfin Exodus est pour moi un tournant dans la série, et c'est à partir de ce moment que Saul est devenu mon personnage préféré


La façon dont il se "sépare" de sa femme et la musique qui accompage la scène m'a plusieurs fois tiré les larmes des yeux...



> Pour les Spoilers, en l'abscence de Balise on peu mettre le texte en blanc et l'encadrer de balises < spoiler > fictives
> 
> exemple :
> 
> < spoiler > Très bonne idée ce thread < /spoiler >


Trop tard pour ce fil je pense, mais bonne idée pour un fil qui parlerait des épisodes au fur et à mesure. Mais après tout, il y a d'autres forum pour ça. Vous en pensez quoi les autres ? On risque pas de rendre ce thread trop lourd ? (je sais, je sais pas ce que je veux...:rose

Encore une scène qui m'a hypnotisé: Le "suicide" d'Appolo dans l'espace pendant la destruction du resurrection ship... Là aussi, la musique et les silences sont magnifiques. Et cette alternance de plan fixe sur Appolo et de caméras tournantes sur les combats des vipers et du Gallactica... Les 2 épisodes sur Pegasus sont incroyables d'ailleur. Le premier épisode ou tout commence bien et ou petit à petit, on sombre dans l'horreur... Un must !! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

Ca me donne envie de me refaire tout depuis le début...


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

Il faut reconnaitre que Bear McCreary à fait un travail plus que remarquable pour la bande son de BSG, elle s'intègre parfaitement à l'action, fait vivre l'histoire. 

Cette série c'est vraiment un bijou tout point de vue.


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca me donne envie de me refaire tout depuis le début...



J'espère que le coffret sortira en BluRay pour tout me refaire en FullHD :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> J'espère que le coffret sortira en BluRay pour tout me refaire en FullHD :love:



carrément...


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> carrément...



avec les OST, un N°6 gonflable


----------



## wip (5 Juin 2008)

Je suis pas équipé FullHD mais j'ai trouvé le premier épisode de la saison 4 en 1024.... Faut avouer que sur les scènes spaciales, ça en jette :loveet mon G5 est à genoux ).

Quand à la musique, j'ai tout acheté et je voue un culte à Bear McCreary . Ce type est un génie !!! Si il avait pas été là, c'est clair que la série aurait beaucoup perdue.
Découvrir Baltar à poil sur un canapé en velour rouge à bord d'un BattleStar Cylon au son de "BattleStar Sonatica" à été un pur moment de bonheur. Ce morceau est merveilleusement tourmenté, comme devait l'être Baltar à ce moment là :rose:.



huexley a dit:


> avec les OST, un N°6 gonflable


 
J'espère qu'on aura le droit entre tous les différents modèles de N°6


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Découvrir Baltar à poil sur un canapé en velour rouge à bord d'un BattleStar Cylon au son de "BattleStar Sonatica" à été un pur moment de bonheur



Tu te prends pour Baltar?


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Découvrir Baltar à poil sur un canapé en velour rouge à été un pur moment de bonheur
> 
> J'espère qu'on aura le droit entre tous les différents modèles de N°6




Ecrit à la prod il feront peut-être un modèle Gaius pour toi


----------



## wip (5 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu te prends pour Baltar?


Il est généralement bien entouré... surtout dernièrement 



huexley a dit:


> Ecrit à la prod il feront peut-être un modèle Gaius pour toi


J'en prend un pour Teo aussi, ca ira très bien dans son salon


----------



## melaure (5 Juin 2008)

Je suis tombé dessus sur je ne sais quelle chaine de la TNT. Ca ne m'a emballé autant que la série original, mais ce n'est pas mal non plus. Mais ça trainasse pas mal dans les scène ...

J'ai du mal a me faire une opinion, c'est toujours compliqué les remake ....


----------



## wip (5 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis tombé dessus sur je ne sais quelle chaine de la TNT. Ca ne m'a emballé autant que la série original, mais ce n'est pas mal non plus. Mais ça trainasse pas mal dans les scène ...
> 
> J'ai du mal a me faire une opinion, c'est toujours compliqué les remake ....


Tu as du tomber dessus sur NRJ12. Comme toutes les séries, c'est dur de se faire une opinion sur un seul épisode, et encore plus quand c'est au millieu d'une saison.
Regardes déjà le pilote si tu peux et là, si ça te branche toujours pas, ça sera bien dommage .
Mais vraiment, fais nous confiance, cette série vaut le coup !!

Ceux qui tombent pour la première fois sur BSG en plein millieu de la saison 4, ils décrochent très vite aussi... hein Mado ??


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2008)

Oh, Mado, elle a de quoi regarder, si mon cadeau est arrivé comme prévu  mais c'est vrai que le côté mystique pris par la S4 peut faire peur 

Mais une chose est certaine: regardez cette série en VOstFr, je n'ose même pas imaginer l'angoisse de la VF 

_Melaure, Sindanarie: ce sont plus que des remakes, j'ai revu les 2 premiers épisodes de la S1 originale, ça ressemble à un Chips dans l'espace, sans vraiment d'intérêt (je regardais ça gamin pourtant). Pour vraiment voir si on va accrocher: voir le pilote, 2h30 ou 2h45 qui cadre bien et donne la direction dans laquelle la série va partir. Sans cela, vous risquez de vous faire des idées pas forcément très bonnes sur l'histoire ou louper des choses essentielles._

Côté esthétique, je trouve les personnages féminins les plus sexy, nettement plus que les masculins, assez classique, sans doute aussi car les différents cylons arrivent à avoir assez de personnalité en étant pourtant des clones et que les principaux Cylons, sont des femmes. Pour mon salon, je choisirais 6 (brune ou blonde d'ailleurs) et Carl Agathon/Helo


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

Dans ce pilote, on voit d'ailleurs une vitrine qui contient un cylon version Galactica 80 dans un coin de l'atelier


----------



## wip (5 Juin 2008)

teo a dit:


> Pour mon salon, je choisirais 6 (brune ou blonde d'ailleurs) et Carl Agathon/Helo


Je te prend pas le canapé rouge alors ??


----------



## Zyrol (5 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Je pense qu'ils ont un savoir commun qui permet aux hommes de retrouver le chemin de la terre



Je suis assez d'accord avec cette théorie. D'ailleurs il me semble que ça a été évoqué dans les épisodes récents non ?


----------



## wip (5 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec cette théorie. D'ailleurs il me semble que ça a été évoqué dans les épisodes récents non ?


Vivi, dans le 6ème avec l'hybride


----------



## Eniluap (5 Juin 2008)

@wip: tu es tres bien entouré! pas besoin d'un canapé rouge pour ça, non mais....   

Sinon pour le dernier qu'on attend tous, depuis le debut je dis Baltar, vu que c'est la seule explication que j'ai depuis le début au téléchargement croisé qu'il y a eu entre lui et N°6.
Mais c'est un peu trop simple, j'aimerai une vrai surprise..... on verra bien..


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

Baltar à mon sens n'est pas un Cylon, par contre c'est celui qui unira les deux peuple.

Son jeu d'illuminé est hallucinant.


----------



## melaure (5 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Baltar à mon sens n'est pas un Cylon, par contre c'est celui qui unira les deux peuple.
> 
> Son jeu d'illuminé est hallucinant.



Les Ori vont venir unifier tout ça


----------



## Zyrol (5 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Les Ori vont venir unifier tout ça



un spin off BSG - SG1 dans l'air ?

Les Battlestar et baseShip cylon ne ferait pas long feu je pense


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> un spin off BSG - SG1 dans l'air ?
> 
> Les Battlestar et baseShip cylon ne ferait pas long feu je pense



C'est marrant mais je n'ai jamais accroché les Stargate SG1 et Atlantis, c'est l'anti-BSG, scénarios convenus, décors et effets spéciaux frolant le nullissime (Ah la belle foret canadienne)

J'avais vraiment aimé le film et j'attendais beaucoup du héros de mon enfance aka Mc Gyver, mais la j ai tenu bon 3 saisons mais les épisodes étaient tous creux, avec des histoires limite grand-guignolesque :mouais: 

(Chapeau à SG - Atlantis qui recycles les scénarios de SG1 en changeant les noms et les enroits  )


----------



## melaure (5 Juin 2008)

C'est beau le Canada 

On en a largement profité dans X-Files aussi 

J'aime beaucoup Stargate et je trouve que jusqu'a la saison 8 ça a bien tenu. Sans McGyver, ce n'est plus pareil. Ceci dit on est arrivé à une telle puissance des "méchants" (Ori ou Wraith) que y a pas grand chose dans toutes les séries confondues qui peut leur résister ...

Avec BSG on retourne dans des dimensions plus classiques, plus star-trekiennes peut-être ?


----------



## wip (6 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Avec BSG on retourne dans des dimensions plus classiques, plus star-trekiennes peut-être ?


Oh non, rien à voir. Je suis fan des deux séries, mais on ne peux en rien comparé BSG à Star-Trek. La ou dans Star treck on se contente d'une histoire à la fois, dans Battlestar, tout se mélange et s'entrecroise. Dans BSG, l'ambiance est énorme et la musique très importante. Dans BSG, il n'y a pas d'instance supérieur (comme la fédération dans Star Trek) qui arbitre en dernier recours. Le BattleStar et la flotte qui l'entour est laissé à son propre sort. Comme l'arche de Noé il contient les seuls survivants à l'apocalypse.
Enfin, la ou Star Trek est une série (très bonne), BSG, c'est du cinéma...


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Enfin, la ou Star Trek est une série (très bonne), BSG, c'est du cinéma...



Ca a été tourné plus récemment que la dernière série Star Trek, non ? Peut-être des moyens plus conséquents ?


P.S. : dans Star Trek Enterprise, c'est chaud aussi à la fin. Avec tous les évènements dans le passé, le futur, etc ... ça se croise de partout et on a du mal à suivre


----------



## huexley (6 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca a été tourné plus récemment que la dernière série Star Trek, non ? Peut-être des moyens plus conséquents ?



Je suis pas sur que les moyens financiers aient tant d'importance, il n'y a qu a voir dans BSG, ils des clavier de PC standard, des téléphone avec fil etc, ca reste assz "cohérent". A mon sens c'est plus une volonté de bien faire les choses et c est un peu ce que je reproche aux "Stargates". On fait de l'à peu prêt et cela suffit pour que les gens suivent alors on va pas se fatiguer

Mais retournons à nos moutons


----------



## wip (6 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> P.S. : dans Star Trek Enterprise, c'est chaud aussi à la fin. Avec tous les évènements dans le passé, le futur, etc ... ça se croise de partout et on a du mal à suivre


Oui, temporellement, c'est vrai que c'est très compliqué et Enterprise est pour moi une évolution de Star Trek (et donc une rupture avec la forme "classique" des Star Trek). Dommage que ce ce soit arrêté à la 4ème saison .

PS: Désolé pour le HS, mais bon, comment parler de BSG sans le comparer aux autres séries


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Oui, temporellement, c'est vrai que c'est très compliqué et Enterprise est pour moi une évolution de Star Trek (et donc une rupture avec la forme "classique" des Star Trek). Dommage que ce ce soit arrêté à la 4ème saison .
> 
> PS: Désolé pour le HS, mais bon, comment parler de BSG sans le comparer aux autres séries



Oui tout à fait comme je débarque en plein milieu. Par contre j'ai vu quasi tous les épisodes de la série originale. J'en ai gardé un bon souvenir (tout comme Buck Rogers :love: ou cosmos 1999  )

Bref il faudrait que je reparte du 1er épisode de la saison 1 et pas au milieu. Mais bon j'ai envie de télécharger ça sur le net, pas mon genre. Quand le coffret sera vendu pour quelques euros, je verrais 

Pour revenir sur mes impressions des épisodes 5 et 6 que j'ai vu la semaine dernière sur NRJ-12, j'ai quand même eu une impression de ressemblance au film Wing Commander, du moins pour les persos ... et ce n'était pas un grand film (malheureusement) ...


----------



## wip (6 Juin 2008)

N'oublies surtout pas de voir le pilote de la saison 1 .
C'est vrai que regarder un épisode comme ça, sans connaitre le contexte (qui est vraiment très important), ça doit pas vraiment transcander par rapport à d'autres séries. Mais il faut voir aussi que le millieu de la saison 1 n'est pas le meilleur de BSG non plus


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> N'oublies surtout pas de voir le pilote de la saison 1 .
> C'est vrai que regarder un épisode comme ça, sans connaitre le contexte (qui est vraiment très important), ça doit pas vraiment transcander par rapport à d'autres séries. Mais il faut voir aussi que le millieu de la saison 1 n'est pas le meilleur de BSG non plus



Il manque quand même quelqu'un : Dirk Benedict, le Han Solo de Galactica  
Je le trouvais trop cool quand j'étais ado 

Si j'ai bien compris c'est la blonde stupide qui le remplace ?


----------



## wip (6 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il manque quand même quelqu'un : Dirk Benedict, le Han Solo de Galactica
> Je le trouvais trop cool quand j'étais ado
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris c'est la blonde stupide qui le remplace ?


Tu veux parler de Starbuck je suppose. Oui, c'est elle qui le remplace.

Et sinon, une p'tite différence entre l'ancienne et la nouvelle série.
Dans l'ancienne, les Cylon sont totalement étrangés à l'humanité.
Dans la nouvelle série, les premiers cylons ont été fabriqués par l'homme. Pour moi, ça change tout


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Tu veux parler de Starbuck je suppose. Oui, c'est elle qui le remplace.



Oui (pas futé du A-Team  ) 

... :casse::modo::modo::modo: La série est massacréééééééééeeeeeee ... virez moi cette gonzesse !!! 

Sérieux dans les deux épisodes que j'ai vu, il y avait des trucs sympas, mais elle, tout de suite, j'ai pas aimé ... En plus maintenant que je sais qu'elle remplace Starbuck ...



wip a dit:


> Et sinon, une p'tite différence entre l'ancienne et la nouvelle série.
> Dans l'ancienne, les Cylon sont totalement étrangés à l'humanité.
> Dans la nouvelle série, les premiers cylons ont été fabriqués par l'homme. Pour moi, ça change tout



Ha bon, ils sont moins hostiles ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui (pas futé du A-Team  )
> 
> ... :casse::modo::modo::modo: La série est massacréééééééééeeeeeee ... virez moi cette gonzesse !!!
> 
> Sérieux dans les deux épisodes que j'ai vu, il y avait des trucs sympas, mais elle, tout de suite, j'ai pas aimé ... En plus maintenant que je sais qu'elle remplace Starbuck ...



Ah mais non. Elle apporte vraiment un truc à la série au delà de la bogossitude du Starbuck d'origine qui tenait plus du ridicule qu'autre chose.

il aurait pu jouer dans Hélène et les Garçons tiens...:rateau:


----------



## wip (6 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui (pas futé du A-Team  )
> 
> ... :casse::modo::modo::modo: La série est massacréééééééééeeeeeee ... virez moi cette gonzesse !!!


Je savais bien que cela t'attirerait des ennuis...


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2008)

Eniluap a dit:


> (&#8230
> Sinon pour le dernier qu'on attend tous, depuis le debut je dis Baltar, vu que c'est la seule explication que j'ai depuis le début au téléchargement croisé qu'il y a eu entre lui et N°6.
> Mais c'est un peu trop simple, j'aimerai une vrai surprise..... on verra bien..



"téléchargement croisé" ? Tu parles de leur interaction réciproque dans leurs inconscients/rêves éveillés/psychoses ?

Une chose m'a toujours chiffonné depuis le début: Baltar disparait dans l'explosion de sa maison sur Caprica lors des attaques, au côté de 6 mais ne fait à aucun moment référence à ce qui se passe entre ce moment là et le moment où il est récupéré par Boomer et quelques autres civils avant de se retrouver sur le Colonial One. J'ai essayé de bien faire attention en revoyant l'intégrale et il me semble pas avoir loupé un moment où il en aurait parlé. C'est tout à fait le genre de "blanc", conscient ou non, où pourrait se glisser des explications à son "statut", qu'il soit cylon ou pas d'ailleurs.



huexley a dit:


> Je suis pas sur que les moyens financiers aient tant d'importance, il n'y a qu a voir dans BSG, ils des clavier de PC standard, des téléphone avec fil etc, ca reste assz "cohérent". A mon sens c'est plus une volonté de bien faire les choses et c est un peu ce que je reproche aux "Stargates". On fait de l'à peu prêt et cela suffit pour que les gens suivent alors on va pas se fatiguer&#8230;
> Mais retournons à nos moutons



Pour ce qui est des moyens, je ne pense pas qu'il soit "petit" simplement à cause d'un décor parfois désuet: sur le Battlestar Galactica (Battlestar Group 75/ d'où le BSG75 de son emblème), construit 500 avant la fin de la guerre de mille ans entre les humains et cylons, rien n'est en réseau et est volontairement "old style", il n'y a qu'à voir le Battlestar Pegasus (Battlestar Group 62) en comparaison, qui lui est construit bien après et est à la pointe au niveau des écrans claviers et autres effets spéciaux...


----------



## huexley (6 Juin 2008)

moi je propose le ban du thread de Melaure


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> moi je propose le ban du thread de Melaure



lol

Y a pas de mal a se renseigner 

Bon deux épisodes ce soir, on verra bien si j'accroche ou pas.


----------



## Maximouse (6 Juin 2008)

Je découvre cette discussion, cool

Cette nuit "HUB", j'ai hate de savoir ce qu'il s'est passé depuis le saut (je m'arrête là)


----------



## wip (6 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Je découvre cette discussion, cool
> 
> Cette nuit "HUB", j'ai hate de savoir ce qu'il s'est passé depuis le saut (je m'arrête là)


Nous on regarde dimanche soir, alors pas un mot d'ici là


----------



## Maximouse (6 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Nous on regarde dimanche soir, alors pas un mot d'ici là



Dimanche soir après les sub de la "6th race"?


----------



## huexley (7 Juin 2008)

Visionnage de l'épisode 9 dans quelques minutes \o/


----------



## huexley (7 Juin 2008)

un peu de 720p pour finir la soirée.

Cet épisode était vraiment grandiose, surtout la fin, tout se met en place.


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Bon deux épisodes, corrects, mais finalement kara ça ne le fait pas. Désolé je préférais l'autre 

Le colonel Tigh (Terry Carter) de la première série est aussi sans commune mesure meilleur que cet espèce de colonel alcolo qu'on voit dans la série actuelle. Par contre Adama et la présidente sont bien joués.

Je continuerais à regarder si je suis devant mon poste le jeudi ou vendredi soir, sans assiduité particulière, mais du coup j'ai aussi envie de revoir la série originale ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

je preferai la serie originale, il se passait bien plus de choses que le blabla de la version 2003


----------



## Maximouse (17 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> je preferai la serie originale, il se passait bien plus de choses que le blabla de la version 2003





Arghhh, un mutant, ou un petit troll


----------



## huexley (17 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Arghhh, un mutant, ou un petit troll



On devrait renommer ce thread BSG 2003 only pas de "sétémieux avant" ou "starbuck say machoman - gayman , pas une fillette" ou "jaime pas que les dialogues et la psychologie remplace le piou piou des lasers"

ou je sais pas ouvrez un thread genre "les bonnes séries ne se trouve qu'en VHS ou super8"

Sinon le mid-season finale est vraiment superbe  Je suis presque heureux que la fin ne soit qu'en 2009, histoire de pas finir le plaisir d'un coup.


----------



## teo (17 Juin 2008)

Tu le rajoutes dans le titre 





> Battlestar Galactica 2003 [spoilers inside]


 et dans le message de départ de Fab Fab ou le mien, on parle ici de BG 2003 et non pas de BSG 1978, les fans de la v 78 peuvent tout à fait créer un fil à côté  
J'ai vu ce ouikende les épisodes 8 et 9 et pfiou... une enfilade fort plaisante :love: content qu'on revienne sur certains personnages un peu mis de côté depuis quelques temps vivement le 10 
Et les fans vous en êtes où qu'on sache ce qu'on peut dire ou pas ?


----------



## wip (17 Juin 2008)

teo a dit:


> Tu le rajoutes dans le titre et dans le message de départ de Fab Fab ou le mien, on parle ici de BG 2003 et non pas de BSG 1978, les fans de la v 78 peuvent tout à fait créer un fil à côté
> J'ai vu ce ouikende les épisodes 8 et 9 et pfiou... une enfilade fort plaisante :love: content qu'on revienne sur certains personnages un peu mis de côté depuis quelques temps vivement le 10
> Et les fans vous en êtes où qu'on sache ce qu'on peut dire ou pas ?


Tu peux tout dire, j'en suis au 9 comme toi !!

J'ai été cependant un peu déçu par les deux derniers épisodes. Le 8 car le scénario est moyen et le 9 car il n'y a aucune surprise, tout se passe "facilement" comme prévu. Je pense qu'ils auraient pu beaucoup mieux faire. C'est comme si ils se dépêchaient de finir cette demi-saison...


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> je preferai la serie originale, il se passait bien plus de choses que le blabla de la version 2003



Je suis assez d'accord avec lui. J'ai vu deux épisodes jeudi dernier et c'est 80/90 % de blabla. Heusement qu'à la fin il y a l'attaque de la mine contrôlée par les sillons. Et encore ils ne sont pas foulé sur la durée des scènes en images de synthèse ... sans compter que pendant le combat ils blablate encore ...

Heureusement j'ai deux machines, j'ai donc largement le temps de jouer à un truc entre les rares moment ou il se passe quelque chose qui n'est pas des disputes à la Dallas entre les protagonistes ...

Vivement la série Star Wars, qu'on ait du Space Opéra d'action !!! 

Mais je vais quand même continuer à suivre, on sait jamais, c'est peut-être après que ça bouge ...


----------



## wip (17 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec lui. J'ai vu deux épisodes jeudi dernier et c'est 80/90 % de blabla. Heusement qu'à la fin il y a l'attaque de la mine contrôlée par les sillons. Et encore ils ne sont pas foulé sur la durée des scènes en images de synthèse ... sans compter que pendant le combat ils blablate encore ...
> 
> Heureusement j'ai deux machines, j'ai donc largement le temps de jouer à un truc entre les rares moment ou il se passe quelque chose qui n'est pas des disputes à la Dallas entre les protagonistes ...
> 
> ...


C'est quoi le problème du blabla ? Qu'il faut réfléchir ? :mouais: Les dialogues sont-ils forcément inintérressants ? Il n'y a que les images de synthèse et les explosions qui comptent ?
Venant d'un fan de Star trek, je ne comprend vraiment pas ta réaction... Car on peut pas dire que Star Trek soit une mine pour le cinéma d'action...

Salutation


----------



## wip (17 Juin 2008)

Syntax error 402


----------



## huexley (17 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> l'attaque de la mine contrôlée par les *sillons*



Ouais mais la on peut pas lutter c'est une technologie trop ancienne  

C'est un truc avant le microsillon ? Un truc de 1800 - 1810 ?

Oui il semble que le problème c'est les dialogues, un truc dans l'espace ou ca flingue à tout va c'est mieux  

Passez votre chemin, si vous ne vous intéressez pas aux dialogues, vous ne trouverez jamais la dimensions des personnages et les combats spaciaux ou il n'y a pas de "supair laser de la mort qui tue", ou "des missiles trop de la technologie du futur". Que des armes conventionnelles, balles, nukes Des personnages qui pensent, des lenteurs. BSG 2003 est pas fait pour vous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2008)

C'est même là tout l'intérêt de cette version. A la différence de la version 78, c'est une véritable quête avec des hommes et des femmes paumés, qui doutent, bref, qui sont humains. On est loin du truc Youpla avec pyjamas beige, cylons en plastique et personnages pseudo comiques... (parce que désolé, mais Starbuck dans la version 78, il est ridicule...)


----------



## huexley (17 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> (parce que désolé, mais Starbuck dans la version 78, il est ridicule...)



gay sauf erreur


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2008)

pas officielement...
Mais c'est vrai que Kara Thrace est plus masculine que lui


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Venant d'un fan de Star trek, je ne comprend vraiment pas ta réaction... Car on peut pas dire que Star Trek soit une mine pour le cinéma d'action...
> 
> Salutation



Ben écoute quand Jean-Luc Picard parle, ça ne me fait pas du tout le même effet ... Ou il a un charisme incroyable, ou alors ce qu'il dit est vraiment intéressant 




Fab'Fab a dit:


> pas officielement...
> Mais c'est vrai que Kara Thrace est plus masculine que lui



Je trouve qu'elle remplace bien la blonde de Canal + 

Tu parles, c'est bien la mode de mettre des poupées barbies dans les séries qui vont se battre comme Van Dame alors qu'elles n'ont vraiment pas le gabarit (je pense aussi à celle de Bones ...). Y a rien de crédible la dedans !

Bon revenons à nos moutons. J'ai regardé un peu quelques scripts des épisodes, et franchement qui critiquait SG1. On retrouve plein de leur scenarii !!! 

Allez O'Neil, enlève ton costume d'Adama


----------



## huexley (17 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu parles, c'est bien la mode de mettre des poupées barbies dans les séries qui vont se battre comme Van Dame alors qu'elles n'ont vraiment pas le gabarit (je pense aussi à celle de Bones ...). Y a rien de crédible la dedans !




C'est sur que des militaires qui se trimballent une fille capable d'interfacer des système extra-terrestre millénaires en 10min chrono avec un portable PC tout pourri et un cable RJ45 ca l'est ! Encore plus crédible de se ballader dans l'univers peinard, avec des planète qui ressemblent toutes ou presque au canada, avec du bon air de chez nous 

Si tu veux j'ai une amie lyonnaise qui fait son mètre 60, pas bien épaisse qui fait de la boxe depuis plus de 10 ans. Malgré mes 50Kg de plus et 30cm, je pense qu'elle srait vraiment capable de me faire très mal 

Bon maintenant c'est sur que je préfère Boomer 2003 et Starbuck (2003) à la version gay pride incarnée par futé et la vieille amada tapping Après les goût et les couleurs hein 




melaure a dit:


> Bon revenons à nos moutons. J'ai regardé un peu quelques scripts des épisodes, et franchement qui critiquait SG1. On retrouve plein de leur scenarii !!!  Allez O'Neil, enlève ton costume d'Adama



Oui c'est dans l'espace, y'a des humains. hmm après je sèche un peu ^^, bon j avoue que j ai regardé juste 3 saisons, après j'avais l'impression de regarder les mêmes épisodes, idem pour atlantis ou j ai regardé 2 saisons, ou on retrouve les même perso, sauf que le gars qui sait tout faire c'est un homme blabla


----------



## wip (18 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ben écoute quand Jean-Luc Picard parle, ça ne me fait pas du tout le même effet ... Ou il a un charisme incroyable, ou alors ce qu'il dit est vraiment intéressant


Effectivement, si tu ne trouves pas Adama charismatique, c'est que tu as du mal avec BSG 2003. J'adore aussi Picard tu vois (je me tape encore actuellement un épisode de Next Génération tous les midi  ), mais force est de constater que pour moi (et aussi pour pas mal de monde d'après de nombreux forum), Adama est justement incroyable pour son charisme dans Battlestar.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2008)

Il n'y a que Roslin et son effarant lifting d'entre saison 3 et 4 (elle ressemble à Karen Chéryl maintenant...) avec qui j'ai du mal personnellement.


----------



## wip (18 Juin 2008)

Dès le début je l'ai trouvée antipathique, arrogante, froide & calculatrice. Il y a juste certains moments de la saison 2, quand elle se lie avec l'amiral, ou je l'ai trouvé sympathique. Depuis, c'est de pire en pire. A l'inverse, j'ai appris à apprécier Baltar et son rôle d'allumé. Je le trouve de plus en plus incisif et intéressant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2008)

J'ai vu les épisodes 8 et 9 hier. Très bon épisodes. La tension monte d'un cran à chaque épisode...


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2008)

je viens de finir la 3eme saison, cette fin


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2008)

pas d'épisode 11? :mouais:


----------



## wip (23 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> pas d'épisode 11? :mouais:


Ben non. Si tu as vu le 10, c'est le dernier de la demi-saison. Faut que tu attendes 2009 maintenant 

Moi, j'attend 2 semaines pour regarder le 10


----------



## Maximouse (23 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Ben non. Si tu as vu le 10, c'est le dernier de la demi-saison. Faut que tu attendes 2009 maintenant
> 
> Moi, j'attend 2 semaines pour regarder le 10



C'est toujours cela de gagner

Plus sérieusement la mi-saison se termine d'une façon qui me permettra d'attendre sereinement la suite.
On aurait du avoir normalement ce final à la fin de la saison 4 si BSG avait compté 5 saisons comme initialement prévu.


----------



## wip (23 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> On aurait du avoir normalement ce final à la fin de la saison 4 si BSG avait compté 5 saisons comme initialement prévu.


N'empêche, ça se sent quand même qu'ils ont du concentrer tout ça. Certains passages font un peu "précipitation". C'est vraiment dommage. Ils auraient du faire le contraire et nous faire 6 saisons en tout  :love::love:.


----------



## Maximouse (23 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> N'empêche, ça se sent quand même qu'ils ont du concentrer tout ça. Certains passages font un peu "précipitation". C'est vraiment dommage. Ils auraient du faire le contraire et nous faire 6 saisons en tout  :love::love:.



Tu as tout à fait raison, mais c'est la seule solution que les producteurs ont trouvé pour être sûr de pouvoir terminer la série et de pouvoir faire le tour de ce qu'ils avaient prévue.

Le problème, c'est que la série a connu des problème de part de marché aux US... Alors le deal à été soit on a la certitude d'aller au bout de 4 saisons et on termine rapidement mais proprement la série, soit on continu comme prévue mais si la série continue à perdre des PDM on arrête à n'importe quel moment.

Et cette deuxième solution aurait été désastreuse pour les FANS que nous sommes.

BSG n'est pas une série comme une autre, elle est LA SERIE...


----------



## wip (23 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Tu as tout à fait raison, mais c'est la seule solution que les producteurs ont trouvé pour être sûr de pouvoir terminer la série et de pouvoir faire le tour de ce qu'ils avaient prévue.
> 
> Le problème, c'est que la série a connu des problème de part de marché aux US... Alors le deal à été soit on a la certitude d'aller au bout de 4 saisons et on termine rapidement mais proprement la série, soit on continu comme prévue mais si la série continue à perdre des PDM on arrête à n'importe quel moment.
> 
> ...


Je partage ton opinion sans discussion 

Mais reste que c'est dommage quand même que les américains n'aient pas accroché plus que ça... Peut-être parce que trop de blabla et pas assez de boom boom ??  Ca va pas arranger ma vision du stérotype américain  :rateau:


----------



## Maximouse (23 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Je partage ton opinion sans discussion
> 
> Mais reste que c'est dommage quand même que les américains n'aient pas accroché plus que ça... Peut-être parce que trop de blabla et pas assez de boom boom ??  Ca va pas arranger ma vision du stérotype américains  :rateau:



J'espère que l'on pourra se rattraper avec Caprica et que la franchise perdurera


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2008)

Effectivement, je me disais en regardant le 10 qu'on y perdait un peu le fil à avoir tant de personnages qui se font trop discrets, trop d'intrigues, moins de ciment à tout ces personnages, tout ces gens qu'on aime ou qu'on aime détester- .
Ca sent effectivement le resserrage financier de fin de série. Une mini S4 et on aura une mini S5 avec la fin de la 4. Ils s'en sortent encore assez bien.
A la fin de l'épisode, pas de grande surprise en fait. La seule surprise étant la rapidité, le côté abrupt. J'avais un peu mis de côté le fait que cela s'arrêterait là (J'ai eu la même _surprise_ avec _The Tudors_ ce week-end aussi). J'aimerai un version romancée de la Saison originale du scénario, je me régalerais 
Ca va nous laisser du temps pour parler du fond, de la forme, en laissant de côté les aléas hebdomadaires


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Je partage ton opinion sans discussion
> 
> Mais reste que c'est dommage quand même que les américains n'aient pas accroché plus que ça... Peut-être parce que trop de blabla et pas assez de boom boom ??  Ca va pas arranger ma vision du stérotype américain  :rateau:



J'ai raté les deux épisodes de jeudi dernier. Bon c'est pas trop grave, je classe pas ça dans les mauvaises séries, juste celle t'occupe un peu. Je vais plutôt attaquer la saison 2 de Rome. C'est passionnant et pas du remake


----------



## Maximouse (24 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai raté les deux épisodes de jeudi dernier. Bon c'est pas trop grave, je classe pas ça dans les mauvaises séries, juste celle t'occupe un peu. Je vais plutôt attaquer la saison 2 de Rome. C'est passionnant et pas du remake



De quelle série parles-tu ?


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> BSG n'est pas une série comme une autre, elle est LA SERIE...



bah voilà, grâce à toi, je ne regarderais jamais !! 


merci !!!


----------



## Maximouse (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bah voilà, grâce à toi, je ne regarderais jamais !!
> 
> 
> merci !!!



Y a pas de quoi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Je partage ton opinion sans discussion
> 
> Mais reste que c'est dommage quand même que les américains n'aient pas accroché plus que ça... Peut-être parce que trop de blabla et pas assez de boom boom ??  Ca va pas arranger ma vision du stérotype américain  :rateau:


 
Vu de l'extérieur :
(Je n'ai pas suivi la série, pas plus que l'ancienne version, mais il m'arrive de tomber dessus en zappant)

C'est super sombre.
Les gens tirent des tronches pas possibles.
Ils parlent (tout le temps).
Ce qu'ils disent a (sans doute) trop de contexte pour être immédiatement compréhensible.
La photo est bizare.
On dirait que tout est tourné dans la cave du réalisateur, faute de moyen.

Bref, l'impression d'être tombé sur une vieille série des 70's où il ne se passe rien et où il est très difficile de rentrer si on ne reprend pas à partir du début - une série pour initiés qui ne prend pas la peine d'essayer d'embarquer de nouveaux spectateurs.

Du coup, je comprend un peu les américains.

Non ?


----------



## wip (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bah voilà, grâce à toi, je ne regarderais jamais !!
> 
> 
> merci !!!


De toute façon, il y a pas assez de jeunes filles pour toi dans cette série. Elle ont toutes plus de 25 ans !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vu de l'extérieur :
> (Je n'ai pas suivi la série, pas plus que l'ancienne version, mais il m'arrive de tomber dessus en zappant)
> 
> C'est super sombre.
> ...



C'est effectivement une série sombre,  qui évite le côté propret de bien des films et séries de SF. 
Oui les dialogues ont un contexte. Celui de 40 000 personnes qui savent qu'ils sont les derniers humains et qui dérivent dans l'espace. Normal qu'ils fassent la gueule. On suite leur vie au quotidien, la peur, les doutes et les espoirs.
La photo est sombre aussi ce qui rajoute à l'ambiance pesante. On est loin des décors en plastique blanc brillant et des brushings des séries SF des années 80. 
Mais je conçois qu'on ne puisse pas rentrer dans l'histoire en la prenant en cours de route. Ca me semble effectivement très difficile.
En revanche, quand on commence par le début, tout se tient. Et on découvre l'une des meilleures si ce n'est la meilleure série de SF jamais faite.


----------



## wip (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bref, l'impression d'être tombé sur une vieille série des 70's où il ne se passe rien et où il est très difficile de rentrer si on ne reprend pas à partir du début - une série pour initiés qui ne prend pas la peine d'essayer d'embarquer de nouveaux spectateurs.
> 
> Du coup, je comprend un peu les américains.
> 
> Non ?


J'ai comme l'impression que ça s'adresse à moi 

Bon, tout ce que tu dis est vrai, sauf pour le tournage en cave. il y a de très belle batailles spatiales. Et l'effet cave me plait beaucoup (et à Teo aussi  ).
Mais sinon, comme tout ce qui est très bon, BattleStar 2003 demande certains efforts dont celui de regarder à partir du pilote, c'est vrai. Mais après, c'est une sacré récompense.
Quand au fait de ne pas embarquer de nouveaux spectateur, j'ajoue que plus on avance, plus cela doit-être difficile. Mais pour ma part, je ne conçois pas de regarder une série sans commencer par le début personnellement . Bref, c'est certainement pour ça que je ne regarde jamais de série à la TV .

Edit: FabFab is fast :rateau:


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vu de l'extérieur :
> (Je n'ai pas suivi la série, pas plus que l'ancienne version, mais il m'arrive de tomber dessus en zappant)
> 
> C'est super sombre.
> ...




j'ai eu le même effet en tombant dessus en zappant (j'avais même zappé direct puis en me souvenant du titre, je suis revenu car teo étant fan je me suis dit que&#8230 mais au bout de 10 minutes, j'ai rezappé sur un documentaire&#8230; aussi parleur mais plus enrichissant&#8230;

ceci dit, j'ai eu el temps de voir une ellipse assez osée pour une série.

c'est marrant mais les plus bavardants des Bergman parlent moins. 



wip a dit:


> De toute façon, il y a pas assez de jeunes filles pour toi dans cette série. Elle ont toutes plus de 25 ans !!



et ?



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et on découvre l'une des meilleures si ce n'est la meilleure série de SF jamais faite.



chaipas vous mais les superlatifs "le meilleur" "LE" "LA" "L'unique" "la plus"&#8230; ça me fait débander&#8230; "La fille la plus bandante" bah direct je vais me boire une bière sans elle&#8230;  un peu comme la tendance des articles des Inrocks depuis leur formule hebdomadaire&#8230; 

ça doit être à cause de Nietzsche&#8230; _"Aucune intelligence pour ce que nous faisons, seulement des louanges ou des blames."_ 

ceci dit, comme j'ai pas les mêmes goûts que Fab'fab, je lui accorde d'avoir écrit des trucs plus intéressants juste au-dessus de la citation et beaucoup plus argumentés !


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et ?



réponse à wip : bah non, on donne pas l'âge des dames&#8230; surtout si elles ont plus de 25 ans&#8230;  

ceci dit, Alysia est adorable ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Je ne critiquais pas le fond.

La série TV est sans doute un équilibre très difficile à trouver - plus tu développe une atmosphère particulière, un vrai récit de fond, un univers original, plus tu peux avoir de vrais fans, mais moins tu chope facilement le tout venant un peu rebuté par l'effort à faire pour rentrer dedans (le téléspectateur zappant est, par définition, paresseux...)

A l'inverse, plus tu fais du "easy entering" (un épisode = une histoire, pas de répercussion d'un épisode sur l'autre, balance millimétrée action/parlotte par épisode, etc.) plus tu chopes de monde, mais aussi plus tu as de turn-over parmi ceux qui regarde par excès de stéréotype à tous les niveaux.

A mon avis, pour le peu que j'en ai vu, pour le public américain "moyen" BSG a un peu trop versé dans le premier écueil.


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Celui de 40 000 personnes qui savent qu'ils sont les derniers humains et qui dérivent dans l'espace.



Mais qu'ils les buttent ces humains. C'est la honte de l'espace. Ca pollue tout ce que ça touche !


----------



## Maximouse (4 Juillet 2008)

Un petit up pour ma série préférée (bon d'accord vous commencez à le savoir je suis un peu lourd là, mais bon fan je suis...)

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous connaissez ce site :
http://richlabonte.net/tvvote/index.html

Pour les autres vous trompez pas, c'est en haut à droite


----------



## huexley (4 Juillet 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Un petit up pour ma série préférée (bon d'accord vous commencez à le savoir je suis un peu lourd là, mais bon fan je suis...)
> 
> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous connaissez ce site :
> http://richlabonte.net/tvvote/index.html
> ...




OMG Xena est 2e ca crédibilise vraiment ce site


----------



## Maximouse (4 Juillet 2008)

huexley a dit:


> OMG Xena est 2e ca crédibilise vraiment ce site



Bon d'accord, c'est pas faux ce que tu dis..


----------



## ambrose (4 Juillet 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Bon d'accord, c'est pas faux ce que tu dis..



Oui, mais il y a quand même Firefly en 1er


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

J'avais d'abord pensé à mettre ce post dans 'Vos coup de coeurs", mais je me suis dis que certains  de ce fils seront peut-être intéressé par ces walls.




Clik pour télécharger.


----------



## Azaly (6 Juillet 2008)

Hum, ma deuxième série préférée!!

Ça me tue de devoir attendre 2009 pour avoir la suite, la chaîne abuse, déjà qu'on a attendu un an pour avoir la saison 4!!


----------



## Azaly (6 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mais qu'ils les buttent ces humains. C'est la honte de l'espace. Ca pollue tout ce que ça touche !



Voilà


----------



## huexley (6 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Hum, ma deuxième série préférée!!
> 
> Ça me tue de devoir attendre 2009 pour avoir la suite, la chaîne abuse, déjà qu'on a attendu un an pour avoir la saison 4!!




Moi je suis plutôt content, certes frustré, mais je sais qu'il en reste encore un peu à se mettre sous la dent


----------



## Azaly (6 Juillet 2008)

Oui enfin j'aime pas quand ça traîne en longueur, je me suis pas mal détournée de BSG dans la trop longue attente de la saison 4. De toutes façons je préfère découvrir les séries en DVD (ou Divx) directement d'un coup que semaine par semaine


----------



## Maximouse (6 Juillet 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Moi je suis plutôt content, certes frustré, mais je sais qu'il en reste encore un peu à se mettre sous la dent&#8230;



Exactement, le fait qu'il reste des épisodes rend l'attente plus douce.

Imagines l'épisode 4x20, ensuite plus rien, nada, nothing, NONNNNNN


----------



## Azaly (6 Juillet 2008)

Bah au moins je pourrais passer à autre chose et me refaire l'intégrale... là tant que la série ne sera pas fini j'aurais du mal à regarder de nouveau la saison 1

J'espère qu'après on aura droit à une nouvelle bonne série de SF!! Puis il y aura_ Caprica_


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2008)

pour l'avoir fait au printemps, ça fait pas de mal de se refaire l'intégrale. C'est intéressant de voir les zones d'ombre qui restent toujours sombres au fil des saisons. Y'a de quoi chercher, annoter, imaginer, projeter 



melaure a dit:


> Mais qu'ils les buttent ces humains. C'est la honte de l'espace. Ca pollue tout ce que ça touche !



ouais c'est une des questions que pose Adama dès le pilote&#8230; et qui se pose régulièrement durant toutes les saisons: _les humains valent-ils la peine d'être sauvés ?_


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> ouais c'est une des questions que pose Adama dès le pilote et qui se pose régulièrement durant toutes les saisons: _les humains valent-ils la peine d'être sauvés ?_



Bien sur que non !!! je suis sur qu'il y a déjà des milliards de sacs plastiques qui trainent partout dans l'espace à cause des humains 

*Resistance is futile. Your life as it has been is over.*


----------



## wip (7 Juillet 2008)

Melaure, arrêtes de fantasmer sur Seven of nine !! 

Sinon, c'est bon, on peut maintenant parler des épisodes de la saison 4 jusqu'à la mi-saison, j'ai tout vu :love:.

Le dernier épisode répond à beaucoup de choses, mais pose aussi pleins de nouvelles questions... Arghhhhh :hein:  P'tain, 6 mois... :rateau:


----------



## Azaly (7 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> pour l'avoir fait au printemps, ça fait pas de mal de se refaire l'intégrale. C'est intéressant de voir les zones d'ombre qui restent toujours sombres au fil des saisons. Y'a de quoi chercher, annoter, imaginer, projeter
> 
> 
> 
> ouais c'est une des questions que pose Adama dès le pilote et qui se pose régulièrement durant toutes les saisons: _les humains valent-ils la peine d'être sauvés ?_



J'ai regardé la saison 1 une dizaine de fois à l'époque donc là j'ai un peu de mal
ë
Évidemment à chaque sortie DVD je me refais la saison (celle qui vient de sortir quoi), là j'attends la première partie de la 4 pour re-découvrir ça en bonne qualité (mais pas en HD, snif)

Oui moi aussi je me demande si les Humains en valent la peine...


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> J'ai regardé la saison 1 une dizaine de fois à l'époque donc là j'ai un peu de mal
> ë
> Évidemment à chaque sortie DVD je me refais la saison (celle qui vient de sortir quoi), là j'attends la première partie de la 4 pour re-découvrir ça en bonne qualité (mais pas en HD, snif)
> 
> Oui moi aussi je me demande si les Humains en valent la peine...




A part un épisode de la saison 3 (Exodus) que j'ai du voir et revoir et revoir et revoir et revoir, j'ai résussi à me contenir et ne pas revoir cette série. J'en garde un superbe souvenir, et j'ai qu'une envie c'est déballer mes coffrets et tout me refaire d'une traite :love:


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

Au moins dans Stargate Atlantis, ils servent de bouffe. Ce n'est donc pas tout gaché


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2008)

c'est que ça prend du temps quand même


----------



## Azaly (7 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Au moins dans Stargate Atlantis, ils servent de bouffe. Ce n'est donc pas tout gaché



Tu regardes toute la SF existante toi!

copain :love:

Oui mais les Wraiths sont pas mieux donc c'est dommage


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Tu regardes toute la SF existante toi!
> 
> copain :love:
> 
> Oui mais les Wraiths sont pas mieux donc c'est dommage



Depuis gamin, l'espace et la SF (et la micro) m'ont toujours fasciné. Les livres et illustrations d'Asimov, puis les séries/manga/émissions (Star Trek Classic puis les suivantes, Galactica d'origine, Cosmos 1999, Buck Rogers, La 4eme dimension, Albator, Goldorak, Captain Flam, Temps X, V, Les envahisseurs, SG, SGA, etc ...) et les films (SW, ST, SG, Blade Runner, Riddick, Rencontre du 3eme type, Le trou noir, Starship Troopers, Total Recall, 5eme élément, etc ...)


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2008)

J'ai attaqué _Star Trek - The Original Series_, S1, en vo-st-fr et c'est quand même nettement au dessus de la vf des familles :love: C'est si kitsch. 

Je suis comme Melaure, je suis fasciné par la sf depuis petit, j'ai fait mes premiers cauchemars télévisuels devant _Cosmos 1999_ (l'angoisse totale suivant les épisodes ) et le reste a suivi, avec frissons, émois, adoration et fascination devant ces hommes/humanoïdes/androïdes/robots/vaisseaux/univers au cinéma, à la télé et surtout, à l'origine de l'origine, dans les livres du maître de la SF pré-20e siècle: Jules Verne, dans les copies des éditions originales, que mon grand-père m'offrait gamin. La lecture, toujours renouvelée, tellement supérieure en imagination que l'image, si pauvre parfois. Y'a eu Asimov, Herbert, PK Dick et puis tant d'autres. La sci-fi reste ma lecture de prédilection: je lis moins Verne, plus Dan Simmons, mais c'est toujours le même plaisir. Et je craque toujours devant une série -même poussive- qui se passe dans l'espace


----------



## Azaly (8 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Depuis gamin, l'espace et la SF (et la micro) m'ont toujours fasciné. Les livres et illustrations d'Asimov, puis les séries/manga/émissions (Star Trek Classic puis les suivantes, Galactica d'origine, Cosmos 1999, Buck Rogers, La 4eme dimension, Albator, Goldorak, Captain Flam, Temps X, V, Les envahisseurs, SG, SGA, etc ...) et les films (SW, ST, SG, Blade Runner, Riddick, Rencontre du 3eme type, Le trou noir, Starship Troopers, Total Recall, 5eme élément, etc ...)



Un peu pareil, sauf que n'ayant que 22 ans ça date de 11 quoi...

Première série: Space Above & Beyond sur M6, puis Stargate, puis Earth Final Conflict sur Canal + (paix à son âme, ce devint n'importe quoi) puis Babylon 5 achetée en VHS (ma préférée) puis Deep Spane Nine sur Jimmy puis en DVD avec en passant Star Trek TNG suivi de Voyager puis BSG bien sûr
Essayé Farscape mais j'ai du mal, je compte m'y remettre un jour, essayé Andromeda mais pareil ça devient du n'importe quoi
Je me suis mise récemment à Atlantis et je craint d'arriver à la saison 4
Ah oui, Doctor Who aussi, et dans une note plus comique Red Dwarf

Sinon les films je suis moins fan.

En bouquin "Fondation" d'Asimov fait partie de mes projets

Dans ma jeunesse mon but était de créer ma propre série TV SF que j'ai d'ailleurs inventé saison par saison ainsi que son spin-off mais après un passage de deux années désastreuses dans une école d'audiovisuelle on va dire que j'ai changé de projet... J'en ferais sand doute une série de bouquins. D'ailleurs j'avais commencé à écrire un bouquin de SF (en anglais) faudrait que je m'y remette, le super clavier de l'iMac ne demande que ça :love:

Voilà, 3615 My Life


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> J'ai attaqué _Star Trek - The Original Series_, S1, en vo-st-fr et c'est quand même nettement au dessus de la vf des familles :love: C'est si&#8230; kitsch.
> 
> Je suis comme Melaure, je suis fasciné par la sf depuis petit, j'ai fait mes premiers cauchemars télévisuels devant _Cosmos 1999_ (l'angoisse totale suivant les épisodes ) et le reste a suivi, avec frissons, émois, adoration et fascination devant ces hommes/humanoïdes/androïdes/robots/vaisseaux/univers au cinéma, à la télé et surtout, à l'origine de l'origine, dans les livres du maître de la SF pré-20e siècle: Jules Verne, dans les copies des éditions originales, que mon grand-père m'offrait gamin. La lecture, toujours renouvelée, tellement supérieure en imagination que l'image, si pauvre parfois. Y'a eu Asimov, Herbert, PK Dick et puis tant d'autres. La sci-fi reste ma lecture de prédilection: je lis moins Verne, plus Dan Simmons, mais c'est toujours le même plaisir. Et je craque toujours devant une série -même poussive- qui se passe dans l'espace



Le premier film qui m'a impressionné, c'était "La Planête Interdite" avec Robby le robot (qui pourrait faire penser à Michelin  ) Je devais avoir 10/11 ans (début 80 donc) et j'en ai pas dormi de cet espère d'être invisible déchainé  (un Krell imaginaire probablement).

Ce film n'est jamais sorti en DVD, mais je l'attend avec impatience (comme j'ai attendu La Guerre des Mondes de 1954).

C'est un chef d'oeuvre et un référence dans la SF, même si les moyens techniques sont d'un autre temps


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> (...) Red Dwarf



:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Azaly (8 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



oui :love:


----------



## Maximouse (8 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Depuis gamin, l'espace et la SF (et la micro) m'ont toujours fasciné. Les livres et illustrations d'Asimov, puis les séries/manga/émissions (Star Trek Classic puis les suivantes, Galactica d'origine, Cosmos 1999, Buck Rogers, La 4eme dimension, Albator, Goldorak, Captain Flam, Temps X, V, Les envahisseurs, SG, SGA, etc ...) et les films (SW, ST, SG, Blade Runner, Riddick, Rencontre du 3eme type, Le trou noir, Starship Troopers, Total Recall, 5eme élément, etc ...)





teo a dit:


> J'ai attaqué _Star Trek - The Original Series_, S1, en vo-st-fr et c'est quand même nettement au dessus de la vf des familles :love: C'est si kitsch.
> 
> Je suis comme Melaure, je suis fasciné par la sf depuis petit, j'ai fait mes premiers cauchemars télévisuels devant _Cosmos 1999_ (l'angoisse totale suivant les épisodes ) et le reste a suivi, avec frissons, émois, adoration et fascination devant ces hommes/humanoïdes/androïdes/robots/vaisseaux/univers au cinéma, à la télé et surtout, à l'origine de l'origine, dans les livres du maître de la SF pré-20e siècle: Jules Verne, dans les copies des éditions originales, que mon grand-père m'offrait gamin. La lecture, toujours renouvelée, tellement supérieure en imagination que l'image, si pauvre parfois. Y'a eu Asimov, Herbert, PK Dick et puis tant d'autres. La sci-fi reste ma lecture de prédilection: je lis moins Verne, plus Dan Simmons, mais c'est toujours le même plaisir. Et je craque toujours devant une série -même poussive- qui se passe dans l'espace



C'est très impressionnant de lire vos posts et de se retrouver à 100% dans ce que vous écrivez 

J'ai l'impression que vous êtes dans ma tête, 
et ça, ça fait peur:affraid:

Une autre chose amusante, c'est que l'on a le même age


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Une autre chose amusante, c'est que l'on a le même age



Héhé. Tiens il a vieilli d'un coup, le Azaly !!!


----------



## Maximouse (8 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Héhé. Tiens il a vieilli d'un coup, le Azaly !!!



Je parlais évidement de teo et de toi


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> C'est très impressionnant de lire vos posts et de se retrouver à 100% dans ce que vous écrivez
> 
> J'ai l'impression que vous êtes dans ma tête,
> et ça, ça fait peur:affraid:
> ...



Si on est que dans ta tête et tant qu'on ne s'assoit pas dans le fauteuil à côté de toi, qu'on ne te parle pas pendant les repas de famille ou les réunions de boulot, ça va, tu ne dois pas être encore *trop* atteint  Mais si tu vois mon avatar-centurion te tourner autour sur la plage ou dans les embouteillages, là commence à t'inquiéter 

*Azaly:* avec les livres, ton imagination travaille, ton cerveau imagine, recréée, recompose des images et te laisse la poésie. Le pb (_et son intérêt, évidemment_) de l'image, c'est que cela définit trop. _2001, A Space Odyssey_ ne fait que 182 pages, presqu'une nouvelle


----------



## Azaly (8 Juillet 2008)

Qui t'a dit que je ne lisais pas ??


----------



## Azaly (8 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Héhé. Tiens il a vieilli d'un coup, le Azaly !!!



la Azaly stp


----------



## Maximouse (8 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> Si on est que dans ta tête et tant qu'on ne s'assoit pas dans le fauteuil à côté de toi, qu'on ne te parle pas pendant les repas de famille ou les réunions de boulot, ça va, tu ne dois pas être encore *trop* atteint  Mais si tu vois mon avatar-centurion te tourner autour sur la plage ou dans les embouteillages, là commence à t'inquiéter
> 
> 
> Je préférerai plutôt avoir des visions de caprica six "head"
> ...


----------



## Maximouse (23 Juillet 2008)

Chers Fans, j'ai le plaisir de vous anoncer CAPRICA

http://www.allocine.fr/series/ficheserie_gen_cserie=3900.html


----------



## teo (23 Juillet 2008)

1er décembre apparement  
131 jours


----------



## huexley (24 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> 1er décembre apparement
> 131 jours




Le teaser traîne un peu partout, pas de *piou piou piouuu* dans l'espace, ca va faire des dessus 


Je suis content que Eric Stoltz fasse partie du casting, j'espère que l'on retrouvera un peu du déjanté de Pulp Fiction


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Chers Fans, j'ai le plaisir de vous anoncer CAPRICA
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/series/ficheserie_gen_cserie=3900.html



Avec ou sans blonde ?


----------



## Azaly (24 Juillet 2008)

Moi CAPRICA ne me dit pas grand-chose mais bon, j'essaierai c'est sûr


----------



## Zyrol (25 Juillet 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Moi CAPRICA ne me dit pas grand-chose mais bon, j'essaierai c'est sûr



Etant fan de BSG, j'ai évidement regardé le trailer de Caprica, mais je n'ai vraiment pas accroché...
Si ce n'était pas le spin-off de BSG, je ne regarderais même pas le pilote... Mais bon, avec la marque de fabrique BSG, je suis obligé de regardé les premiers épisodes pour me faire une idée !


----------



## huexley (25 Juillet 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Etant fan de BSG, j'ai évidement regardé le trailer de Caprica, mais je n'ai vraiment pas accroché...
> Si ce n'était pas le spin-off de BSG, je ne regarderais même pas le pilote... Mais bon, avec la marque de fabrique BSG, je suis obligé de regardé les premiers épisodes pour me faire une idée !




Je pense que effectivement ils comptent énormément sur la fanbase de BSG pour lancer le buzz, je donnerai aussi une chance au 3 premiers épisodes


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2008)

Avec un peu de chance, ça nous fera un joli cadeau de Noël pas désagéable pour nous faire patienter avant les tout derniers épisodes de BG  J'espère que les scénaristes vont nous faire autre chose qu'une saga familiale _Dynasty: Romeo & Juliet Interstellar_


----------



## Azaly (27 Juillet 2008)

Tout pareil que les derniers posts...


----------



## huexley (28 Juillet 2008)

Pour les anglophones, l'interview d'une partie des acteurs et real de BSG au ComicCon, interview menée par Kevin Smith, attention aux oreilles chastes&#8230;

Apparement l'episode 10 et suite vont être extrêment violent et militarisés&#8230;


----------



## Zyrol (29 Juillet 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Pour les anglophones, l'interview d'une partie des acteurs et real de BSG au ComicCon, interview menée par Kevin Smith, attention aux oreilles chastes
> 
> Apparement l'episode 10 et suite vont être extrêment violent et militarisés



bah, pour l'épisode 10, ça m'a pas choqué...

Personne à vu l'épisode 10 ou quoi?


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2008)

Et vous avez entendu parler du Spin Off "Kara" ?

Version américaine de  l'ex blonde de Canal + ...


----------



## huexley (29 Juillet 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> bah, pour l'épisode 10, ça m'a pas choqué...
> 
> Personne à vu l'épisode 10 ou quoi?



Je me suis mal exprimé  Je voulais dire le teaser de la 2e partie de la 4e saison :rose:


----------



## huexley (29 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et vous avez entendu parler du Spin Off "Kara" ?
> 
> Version américaine de  l'ex blonde de Canal + ...




Qu'est-ce que cette pauvre fille entièrement bistourisée / décolorée / orthodontialisée vient faire dans le tread de BSG :mouais:


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que cette pauvre fille entièrement bistourisée / décolorée / orthodontialisée vient faire dans le tread de BSG :mouais:



En effet, elle fait pas bien naturelle, cette Kara Thrace ... Très bien décrit !


----------



## huexley (29 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En effet, elle fait pas bien naturelle, cette Kara Thrace ... Très bien décrit !



Bon en même temps elle est censée venir d'une autre planète Californ Krypton


----------



## wip (29 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En effet, elle fait pas bien naturelle, cette Kara Thrace ... Très bien décrit !


Moi, je pense qu'il parlait de la nana de Canal+


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2008)

Caprica commence le 1er décembre


----------



## huexley (26 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Caprica commence le 1er décembre



Hmm j'arrive toujours pas à me faire à l'idée de ce Spin off A la rigueur si on avais eu l'histoire du Pegasus


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Hmm j'arrive toujours pas à me faire à l'idée de ce Spin off&#8230; A la rigueur si on avais eu l'histoire du Pegasus



S'il n'y a que le Spin-Off, ça va. Mais c'est carrément le remake qui va déjà pas bien ...

En tout cas sur NRJ-12 ils ont vite arrêté après la saison 1, ils ne voulaient surement plus avoir l'audimat d'Arte


----------



## huexley (26 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> S'il n'y a que le Spin-Off, ça va. Mais c'est carrément le remake qui va déjà pas bien ...
> 
> En tout cas sur NRJ-12 ils ont vite arrêté après la saison 1, ils ne voulaient surement plus avoir l'audimat d'Arte



Oui bon en même temps NRJ-12, "la référence"


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Oui bon en même temps NRJ-12, "la référence"



Ben c'est eux qui passent cette série, c'est peut-être pas pour rien ...


----------



## huexley (27 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ben c'est eux qui passent cette série, c'est peut-être pas pour rien ...



C'est sur quand on vois le succès de Sous le soleil et Plus belle la vie :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ben c'est eux qui passent cette série, c'est peut-être pas pour rien ...



C'était surtout Sci-Fi...


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2008)

Ok on sait pour qui penchent les amateurs de BSG


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

:afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2008)

Un peu plus d'infos là et là. Rien de meilleur que ce genre de message que pour faire passer cette série pour une propagande militariste et réactionnaire  

En vadrouillant sur Google, un point de vue intéressant sur la série.


----------



## Maximouse (5 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ok on sait pour qui penchent les amateurs de BSG



Bon au début cela m'a un peu choquer, mais finalement cela me fait marrer


teo a dit:


> En vadrouillant sur Google, un point de vue intéressant sur la série.



Trés bien cet article


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles quelconques sur le webisode 4.5 de BSG qui devait sortir hier ou aujourd'hui ? Ils ont été annulé ?
> Mon widget TV Forecast est passé de _24h_ à _TBA_ (To Be Announced) mais aucune trace d'info sur Google ou sur le site de Sci-Fi



Aucune nouvelle sur Sci-Fi ni google, le widget est passé à Battlestar Galactica  _Sometimes a great notion_: 98 jours
Soit les webisodes sont passés à la trappe, soit mon widget avait la berlue ou j'ai rêvé  

En parallèle, je me fais DS9 après m'être enfilé ST-TNG (_September Hardcore Sessions_  les septs à la suite), quand je vois Alexander Siddig/Dr Julian Bashir je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que les créateurs de BG s'en sont clairement inspirés pour Gaïus Baltar


----------



## Maximouse (21 Octobre 2008)

Voilà, le 16 janvier 2009 "To see how the end begins"


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2008)

bizarre, j'ai toujours le 17 janvier dans TV Forescast (widget) et toujours _Sometimes a great notion_.


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Décembre 2008)

Z'avez vu... les webipsodes sont de retour! 

Bon par contre... on ne peut les voir en ligne...


----------



## Maximouse (14 Décembre 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Z'avez vu... les webipsodes sont de retour!
> 
> Bon par contre... on ne peut les voir en ligne...



Vu le premier
Mais bon cela fait du bien de retrouver l'univers


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

On a bien une cousine qui va nous les envoyer de là bas!

Caprica commence dans quelques jours...


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Caprica commence dans quelques jours...



Euh j'ai lu ici que le tournage commence l'été prochain et que la diffusion est pour dans deux ans...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

Curieusement il était annoncé sur le widget TV Forecast pour dans un petit mois et pouf, il a disparu...
En attendant on peut toujours se consoler en jouant à ça


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2008)

TV Forecast m'avait déjà fait le coup, voir un peu plus haut 
&#8230; je sais pas ce que ça va donner pour la suite, mais ça semble partir en eau de boudin, tout ça...
Pas très prometteur. Je crains le pire pour la S5 (pourquoi parler de 4.5, on sait ce que ça a toujours voulu dire&#8230.
Si SciFi crashe ma série culte, je m'en vais leur envoyer des _noix_, histoire de leur faire comprendre ma désaprobation&#8230;

A côté de ça, je dois dire que la vision récente des séries Star Trek: TNG, DS9 et Voyager (actuellement S1 et 2 pour cette dernière) apporte un regard intéressant sur BG. Comme si des pistes étaient approfondies&#8230;


----------



## Azaly (20 Décembre 2008)

DS9 est d'autant plus intéressante que RDM, le créateur de BSG, en a écrit quelques épisodes!
C'est ma troisième série préférée (après Babylon 5 et BSG) mais ça fait deux ans que je ne l'ai plus regardé, à part quelques épisodes...

Sinon y a-t-il des spoilers intéressants ?


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de voir les webisodes 2008 en anglais, ils étaient et sont toujours indisponibles pour l'Europe  Vive la VHS :love:
Comme toujours, je ne comprend pas tout, mais bon, on y apprend certaines choses&#8230; intéressantes et inquiétantes, qui nous renvoient&#8230; en arrière 
C'est très centré sur quelques personnages&#8230; et on s'y perd :rateau:

Vivement samedi soir :love:

Note personnelle: pour la dernière demi-saison, vu que chaque cousin-cousine a son propre rythme d'envoi de VHS (comme DHL et autres Fedex, btw), serait-il possible d'annoncer la présence de spoilers en début de messages et/ou de les noter en blanc


----------



## huexley (14 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je viens de voir les webisodes 2008 en anglais, ils étaient et sont toujours indisponibles pour l'Europe  Vive la VHS :love:
> Comme toujours, je ne comprend pas tout, mais bon, on y apprend certaines choses intéressantes et inquiétantes, qui nous renvoient en arrière
> C'est très centré sur quelques personnages et on s'y perd :rateau:
> 
> ...



Oui il faudrait un TAG spoiler, sinon à défaut écrire en blanc, je propose 3 mois de BAN pour ceux qui ne respectent pas la règle


----------



## Maximouse (14 Janvier 2009)

Est-ce que quelqu'un va participer à la vente aux enchères
ici


----------



## teo (15 Janvier 2009)

Non  Mais clair que si j'avais la place, le fric, la chance&#8230; ce serait ça:






:love:
&#8230; mais quand on lit ça, ça refroidit:


> The Cylon Raider is a very large craft with a large wing span. The ship itself is made of metal, foam and wood. The ship breaks down into five pieces for easy transport. Measures 29' long by 18'6" wide by 4'8" tall. Serious bidders should contact Propworx for more details or an inspection of the craft.



Comme baldaquin au dessus d'un grand lit, moi je veux bien 


Estimation: 30-40'000 $ !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2009)

C'est vrai que ça ferait classe chez toi!


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2009)

faudrait couper les ailes&#8230; ça rentrerait pas  8m80&#8230; c'est&#8230; grand


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2009)

Oh! UPS vient de me livrer ma VHS des webisodes


----------



## Maximouse (16 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oh! UPS vient de me livrer ma VHS des webisodes



Tu nous parles des Websodes

Alors que ce soir recommence notre série:love::love::love:


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2009)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais  


_PS: et on dit bien webisodes en anglais _


----------



## huexley (17 Janvier 2009)

Fed Ex a assuré ! DVD livré avec l'ep 11 en 720p :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



Par contre je peux pas le voir avant lundi


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2009)

on va te plaindre pffff&#8230;


----------



## Maximouse (17 Janvier 2009)

Ca y est, ça commence
ici


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2009)

20:18: toujours que les dessins


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2009)

Enchères finies, les prix ne sont toujours pas affichés  Je regrette déjà mon chasseur cylon 






_____________________________________________

Bon, pour revenir à ce qui nous préoccupe&#8230;

Pfff&#8230; :love: Faut prévoir l'assistance médicale avant de le regarder, hein  ?

Faut s'accrocher. Même si.

Enfin. Enfin :love:
Enfin 


Pfff&#8230;

allez, à l'helvète: j'ai été vachement déçu en bien   :love:


bis repetita&#8230;





























Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrghhh :rateau:

Décidemment, j'adoOore cette série&#8230; vivement que je me refasse l'intégrale des 4 saisons une fois cette saison série terminée !

PS: comme d'hab si vous n'avez pas vu les 4 premières saisons, ne vous lancez pas dans cette S4.5 (arf ) comme ça, ça serait gâcher, et de toutes façon, vous ne comprendriez rien et vous trouveriez ça naze :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## wip (23 Janvier 2009)

J'aurais pas dis mieux... Arghhhhh :rateau: Dire que je m'attendais à être déçu...


----------



## huexley (23 Janvier 2009)

/*spoiler alert
*
* FRAK EARTH **

/*spoiler alert


:love:


----------



## Maximouse (23 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Enchères finies, les prix ne sont toujours pas affichés  Je regrette déjà mon chasseur cylon



Aucain des vaisseaux n'a été vendu,la valeur de réserve de 30 000 n'a pas été atteint.

 vous allez me prendre pour un fou, mais j'ai quasiment suivi les deux jours en live en me disant que je pourrai peut etre acheter quelque chose dans un budget résonnables, et bien non tout sur quoi j'avais jetter mon dévolu partait à 3 ou 4000 dols.
L'uniforme de Kara est parti à 14 000 Dols
La robe de six à 13 000 Dols, etc...

Pour les fous comme moi propworx va remettre sur ebay une centaine d'objets de l'E.11 et 12


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2009)

pitin, alors j'ai peut-être mes chances pour le raider, un jour ? 
j'ai écouté 3h durant le premier jour. Mais après un moment, ils repassaient en boucle les mêmes choses, et j'ai débranché leur interface bugait et impossible de couper le son :/ Et pis le dimanche j'ai fait autre chose


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

J'ai commencé, enfin la fin de la dernière saison.
J'ai des questions et spoiler :

Je dois dire que je m'attendais un peu à ce que Kara soit morte, en fait.
Mais si c'est le cas c'est quoi qu'elle a effectué ? Un voyage dans le temps ?
Et si ce n'est pas le cas, elle serait aussi une Cylon? ET donc Ellen en était une ou pas?

Et si on en croit les découvertes, l'"humanité" ayant vécu sur Terre est uniquement Cylon?

Mais si la terre a été atomisée il y a 2000 ans, ça veut dire que les Cylons existaient bien avant leur création dans les 12 colonies? Donc les Cylons à forme humaine viendraient de la Terre et se seraient développés en parallèle aux cylons "robots"?


:mouais:


----------



## huexley (9 Février 2009)

C'est tellement chevelu que je réponds ce soir l aj ai pas de temps


----------



## teo (10 Février 2009)

J'ose pas regarder ton texte en blanc, Fab', tt dépend à quel épisode tu te réfères, je n'ai vu que les deux premiers.
Je devrais recevoir la K7 du 4 pour le millieu de la semaine, suivant la vitesse du DHL.
Une impression, sans spoiler, mais en blanc pour éviter tt malentendu: Sinon, sans rien déflorer, l'épisode #2 est vraiment mais alors vraiment mou du genou, à mon goût et à tous les niveaux  un de pires depuis le début :rose:


----------



## huexley (10 Février 2009)

spoiler : C'est fait exprès

/spoiler

Je suis un peu plus loin que toi et cela vaut vraiment la peine

spoiler :

Pour ma part et pour l'explication, je pense que personne n'est vraiment  "humain", les descendants des 12 colonies ne sont eux aussi que des skin jobs , les Cylons se sont séparés en deux groupes, "les final 5" ont crées sur Kobol un socièté à leur image, les 7 autres eux leurs ont déclarés la guerre.

*MEGA SPOILER :*
bien plus détaillé ici  :
*http://iamflox.blogspot.com/
/MEGA SPOILER :*

/spoiler


----------



## huexley (18 Février 2009)

le dernier épisode que j'ai recu en VHS confirme bien la théorie


----------



## teo (18 Février 2009)

J'ai toujours pas dépassé l'épisode 2, donc  je ronge mon frein  Vivement la semaine prochaine que je passe à la poste&#8230;


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2009)

(Dis teo, trouve moi une série que je comprenne pour cet été !  Paraît qu'y en a une qui est pas trop mal, un peu complexe parfois, mais pour celle là je ferai un effort, Blob, ça s'appelle.. :love: )


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

@ Mado: J'y réfléchis :love: Pour ce qui est du blob, faudrait que je retrouve à qui j'ai prêté le coffret de l'Intégrale du _Prisonnier_, je ne vois que ça qui s'en approche  Mais, j'ai toujours pas bien compris  (la série, le jeu )

Bon, pour en revenir à BG, les épisodes 13 et 14 sont nettement au dessus du 12e. Et je reporte chaque soir l'envie de regarder les 3 suivants 
huexley, je sais pas où tu en es maintenant, mais je penche aussi pour ta théorie. Ping Pong.



Y'a juste une chose qui me dérange beaucoup dans cette deuxième partie de saison, sur un aspect -très?- secondaire de la série je développe ci-dessous. Attention, cela dévoile des informations que l'on apprend tout à la fin de l'épisode 14, _Blood on the Scales_.

*[SPOILER pour qui n'a pas vu les webisodes et les épisodes suivants*
Le texte qui suit est une réaction d'un fan, mais d'un fan homo, un regard LGBT, quoi ! 

Des petits malins chez Advocate, le magazine gay américain avaient déjà imaginé il y a bientôt deux ans que le "gay character" (en fait, ici, bisexuel) était très probablement Gaeta (je ne suis pas certain de les suivre sur tout les points développés mais l'idée m'a traversé l'esprit à de nombreuses reprises). Mais là, le faire sortir du placard pendant un webisode et le faire disparaitre après trois épisodes, devant le peloton d'éxécution qui plus est, sans avoir creusé le personnage, ça me gêne. Sa non-hétérosexualité me dérange car elle fait faux et superficielle . Helena Cain dans les épisodes où elle apparait _Razor_ particuilèrement, était nettement plus ciselée, plus profonde, même sans ambiguité justement. Sympathiques ou pas, j'ai croisé des Helena Cain et elles sont diablement intéressantes et attirantes.
Gaeta, pas forcément plus sympathique aux yeux des uns et des autres, prenait de plus en plus d'étoffe dans la première partie de la saison 4 (son très beau chant, sa jambe blessée, puis amputée, cylon ou pas ?). Il aurait pu être rester dans l'imaginaire de la série comme un homme trompé et brisé, essayant de prendre corps, de se révéler, d'agir enfin, lui, le second rôle, le secrétaire, le radio, le sous-fifre, par opposition aux pilotes virils et déconneurs, au chef hiératique [the old man], les parfaits _alpha males_ du vaisseau, lui, le personnage dans l'ombre des autres, dont on ne remarque pas la présence ou l'absence, d'"être" enfin [parfaite image de la sortie du placard, du coming out, btw], quitte à se tromper et à disparaitre, mais à jouer avec les grands, une fois au moins et avoir la chance de toucher le jackpot.
Etait-il nécessaire de le sexualiser, à la sauvette, entre deux saisons, juste avant de le faire disparaitre, sans lui permettre de vivre réellement un tant soit peu sa relation avec Louis Hoshi -bon, ok, il le plaque "pour son bien" mais c'est un peu rapide/facile, non -? Non, il aurait pu disparaitre, sans avoir à être sexualisé (il aurait emporté le mystère de sa sexualité avec lui). Une allégorie quelque part. A mes yeux, en le regardant mourir assis sur une chaise (même pas debout, comme un homme), Gaeta finit bel et bien comme un raté honteux, bancal, malheureux, sans honneur (le récit de numéro 8 dans les webisodes et de fait, il aura trahi Baltar, Adama, puis Tom Zarek) ne sachant pas qui et quoi choisir (les hommes, les femmes (avec en plus le fait que l'une est cylon et l'autre est humain ), cliché du bisexuel qui va et vient sans se déterminer ), comme il aurait pu mourir la première fois, au retour de New Caprica, toujours dans un airlock. Le parfait traître. C'est dommage, vraiment dommage. Le personnage ne méritait pas autant de casseroles. Et surtout pas celles-là, en tout cas.
A charger la mule avec ses quotas de minorité par temps frais (_time is running out, 10 episodes to go :hein:_), Hollywood a encore oublié que le mieux est souvent l'ennemi du bien 

*[END SPOILER]*


----------



## huexley (6 Mars 2009)

réponse pas de spoiler à priori mais je cache quand même (quoi que si ca spoil un peu)

Pour ma part, et concernant l'homosexualité de Gaeta, je pense que c'est tout un fromage pour pas grand chose. C'est essentiellement enterré sous des tonnes "quotas" qui ont pour idée originale une bonne base mais qui au final sont limite grand guignolesque. Il fait un asiatique, un gay, un noir un blanc etc etc. Je trouve que le résultat souligne la segrégation car cela fait si peu naturel&#8230;

Je vois avant tout en Gaeta un incompris qui s'est sacrifié pour ses convictions. Ses souffrances, ses trahisons, sa déchéance, mourrir seul sur sa chaise sont juste fait pour montrer qui l'homme est désincarné. Qu'il n'y a pas de héros.

Bref la seul chose que je trouve dur c'est comme les scénaristes ont sacrifié ce personnage si charismatique et torturé qui a alimenté la résistance sur Caprica.

End of the spoiler


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

Réponse au message en blanc, à spoiler, spoiler et demi
Exactement mon point de vue 
Cool de le partager avec toi.
End of the spoiler


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2009)

l'épisode 16 commence à dénouer pas mal de choses.


----------



## laure2009 (19 Mars 2009)

bonne nouvelle pour tous les fan de battlestar Gallactica
Le 26 avril à 14h au grand rex à paris, le Jules Verne Award sera remis aux stars de la série!!!!
Probablement à Mc donald ou Kalis!!!!
Allez vite voir sur www.jva.fr! Les places sont en vente à la fnac et sur ticketnet! Moi g déjà les miennes!!!:rateau:


----------



## teo (19 Mars 2009)

Ca sent un peu la pub à plein nez, mais bon 
Une équipe de fan intéressé ? Ca me dirait bien. Y'aura des toasters à emporter ? Et en espérant qu'ils viennent mais à 10 ou 20 , ça peut le faire, en guise de pause de midi. Fab' ?

*VOTE ROSLIN OR BALTAR BUT VOTE !  *


----------



## huexley (19 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ca sent un peu la pub à plein nez, mais bon
> Une équipe de fan intéressé ? Ca me dirait bien. Y'aura des toasters à emporter ? Et en espérant qu'ils viennent mais à 10 ou 20 , ça peut le faire, en guise de pause de midi. Fab' ?
> 
> *VOTE ROSLIN OR BALTAR BUT VOTE !  *



Frak de pas être parisien pour ce genre de moment Pour le reste, samedi c'est ski dans les alpes et dimanche plongée :love:


----------



## Maximouse (19 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ca sent un peu la pub à plein nez, mais bon
> Une équipe de fan intéressé ? Ca me dirait bien. Y'aura des toasters à emporter ? Et en espérant qu'ils viennent mais à 10 ou 20 , ça peut le faire, en guise de pause de midi. Fab' ?
> 
> *VOTE ROSLIN OR BALTAR BUT VOTE !  *



Cela peut m'intéresser si leur présence est confirmé


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2009)

A mon avis, cela sera confirmé ou annulé une fois que tu es assis dans le fauteuil&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ca sent un peu la pub à plein nez, mais bon
> Une équipe de fan intéressé ? Ca me dirait bien. Y'aura des toasters à emporter ? Et en espérant qu'ils viennent mais à 10 ou 20 , ça peut le faire, en guise de pause de midi. Fab' ?
> 
> *VOTE ROSLIN OR BALTAR BUT VOTE !  *



C'est tentant. :love:


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2009)

Bon alors qui vient ? Quelle catégorie ? (zavez vu, diffusion du premier épisode S4 en grand écran, magique !!!)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Mars 2009)

La fin est tout bonnement parfaite... Elle est cohérente, et laisse quelques questions en suspend :love:


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

j'ai encore à attendre


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Mars 2009)

ton facteur est nul


----------



## Maximouse (21 Mars 2009)

Moi je n'arrive pas à le regarder, il s'agit quand même du dernier épisode, je laisse durer le plaisir...


----------



## huexley (22 Mars 2009)

Maximouse a dit:


> Moi je n'arrive pas à le regarder, il s'agit quand même du dernier épisode, je laisse durer le plaisir...




La VHS est sur mon bureau, je n'arrive pas à la mettre


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2009)

Mon facteur est nul, mais j'ai aussi du mal à me décider à les appeler pour gueuler sur le retard. Pas envie que ça se finisse. On a prévu avec Wip et Eniluap de se faire une grosse soirée BG pour se faire les derniers épisodes ensemble, à la suite :love:

J'ai commencé à avoir des retours sur la fin de la série (c'est le problème d'être sur f***book et d'avoir un cousin* à San Francisco ). Pour ceux qui veulent, juste un avis, sans spoiler mais je le met en blanc quand même, pour ceux qui ne veulent vraiment n'avoir aucune influence sur la façon de voir la fin :rateau: "BSG finale was good, not great..." 

C'est amusant comme BG est devenue très hype, y'a même ce genre de truc qui sort. Cela n'a aucun intérêt musicalement, mais l'idée me fait marrer 

_* en plus c'est vrai _


----------



## huexley (22 Mars 2009)

C'est finit pour moi 

J'avoue que j'ai eu l'impression de perdre quelqu'un tant cette série m'aura fait palpiter pendant ces années.

Le final laisse quelques interrogations agréables en suspend, juste assez pour laisser divaguer un peu l'imaginaire.

C'était superbe. Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2009)

Voila.
C'est fini.
Jolie fin.
Un petit hommage à la B.O. de la version de 1978 à quelques minutes de la fin.
Manquait juste une petite phrase :
This already happened. It will happen again...


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

Wip ?  faut qu'on s'organise cette soirée ou je vais craquer


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2009)

Je viens de me faire une super sonnerie iPhone avec le thème du générqique :love:


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

J'ai toujours le générique comme sonnerie principale dans mon skin fait maison pour mon W810i :love: , fond d'écran avec le blason du vaisseau et un Centurion en économiseur d'écran 
Trop trop fan le teo ^^


----------



## Maximouse (23 Mars 2009)

huexley a dit:


> C'est finit pour moi
> 
> J'avoue que j'ai eu l'impression de perdre quelqu'un tant cette série m'aura fait palpiter pendant ces années.
> 
> ...



Ta réaction reflète exactement ma pensée et comme je ne vois pas comment mieux le dire je te cite.

Merci


----------



## huexley (23 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> This already happened. It will happen again...



C'était pour pas que les gens espère un remake en 2035 


Spoilers




 Les 20 dernières minutes de fin c'est vraiment un cadeau larmoyant pour que l'on revoit les personnages principaux et que l'on partage encore un peu d'intimité avec eux, et pour ma part cela à fonctionné
/Spoilers


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2009)

Spoiler
En tout cas c'était amusant de voir des centurions version 1978 dans la grande scène de combat


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

Bon, la K7 est arrivée. Plus d'excuses


----------



## wip (23 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Bon, la K7 est arrivée. Plus d'excuses


Faudra me faire une copie des deux dernières :rose:


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> (&#8230
> On a prévu avec Wip et Eniluap de se faire une grosse soirée BG pour se faire les derniers épisodes ensemble, à la suite :love:
> (&#8230



ben on a pas dit qu'on se les regardait ensemble un de ces soirs ? Moi j'attend, mais si vous avez vu le 19, faut me dire, histoire que je sois pas à la ramasse


----------



## wip (23 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> ben on a pas dit qu'on se les regardait ensemble un de ces soirs ? Moi j'attend, mais si vous avez vu le 19, faut me dire, histoire que je sois pas à la ramasse


Non non, on a pas dépassé le 16 je crois  Je voulais me faire 17&18 hier soir, mais on a raidé sur les capitales :love:


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

Alors je vous laisse wow et je me garde bg ?


----------



## Maximouse (26 Mars 2009)

La guerre se déroule sur les Forums de BSG entre les déçus et ceux qui ont comme moi aimé la simplicité de ce Finale.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le must des blogs de BSG:

La Sorcière


----------



## Gaffophone (26 Mars 2009)

Personnellement qu'elle que soit la fin j'étais certain de rester sur un avis mitigé.

Mais je pense surtout que c'est parce que je n'avais pas envie que ça s'arrête !


----------



## huexley (27 Mars 2009)

Maximouse a dit:


> La guerre se déroule sur les Forums de BSG entre les déçus et ceux qui ont comme moi aimé la simplicité de ce Finale.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le must des blogs de BSG:
> 
> La Sorcière



Merci excellent lien avec qui je partage effectivement beaucoup mon ressenti


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2009)

Bon, 3 en 1 hier soir en compagnie de Wip et Eniluap, j'ai pas été déçu je dois dire. j'ai pas pleuré, je le regrette presque.
Tristesse de dire au revoir, aux morts, aux vivants et autres, si proches. 
Quelques regrets, quelques zones d'ombre, quelques moments sublimes, un moment improbable très vite oublié.
Décharges d'émotion, d'adrénaline et de pur plaisir, en plein calme et en plein combat. L'envie d'attendre un peu avant de le revoir. Une ou deux espérances. Avec ses défauts, une belle fin, une bonne fin. Ils pouvaient difficilement faire mieux (j'aime le point de vue de La Sorcière, merci Maximouse ). Et surtout ils ne l'ont pas raté. Ouf.
Je me dis que c'est fini, je me dis qu'elle va rester longtemps devant toutes les autres, qui paraissent désormais un peu fades face à l'énormité de l'ensemble des "5" saisons. Scénario, créativité, profondeur, décors, personnages, concept, effet miroir. Une vraie famille, aussi. Personne en face.

J'espère pouvoir éprouver le même fun et le même plaisir en les revoyant à l'avenir en attendant un jour pouvoir m'offrir une porte au grincement caractéristique ou un salon assez grand pour pouvoir y installer le Raider cylon de mes rêves. Dans mes rêves


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Mars 2009)

Depuis x-files aucune série ne m'avais fais accrocher (mordre lol) à part Battlestar G.

Excellente en tous points. La dernière partie de la saison 4 est excellente...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2009)

J'ai vu hier soir le pilote de Caprica que ma cousine américaine m'a envoyé.
Difficile d'en parler sans trop en révéler.


*SPOILER :*

On retrouve bien l'ambiance pesante de BSG et les interrogations métaphysiques des personnages, mais à un autre niveau.
Il est intéressant de voir l'avènement de la conscience d'un Dieu unique et sa transmission accidentelle à un Cylon.
On retrouve parfois une ambiance lourde à la "Strange Days", notamment au V-Bar avec son ambiance décadente.
Le comédien qui joue le père de Bill Adama est vraiment très bon (vu également dans l'excellente série "Jericho"), comme presque tous les comédiens.
Une vraie réussite qui se déguste comme un film, plus que comme une série.
Vivement la suite


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2009)

Ouha, ça va être dur de pas lire&#8230;

Si certains viennent au Festival Jules Verne, on y sera Wip, Eniluap et moi (dimanche 26 en après-midi).

Le même jour, ils présentent le nouveau Star Trek avant même sa sortie en salle aux Etats-Unis&#8230;   (dimanche 26 20h).

Pitin, ça donne envie&#8230;


----------



## huexley (22 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ouha, ça va être dur de pas lire
> 
> Si certains viennent au Festival Jules Verne, on y sera Wip, Eniluap et moi (dimanche 26 en après-midi).
> 
> ...



Effectivement je ne suis pas du tout un Trekiste (  ) un fan de BSG c'est un Garagiste ? ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais la bande annonce fais vraiment saliver !

Concernant Caprica j'ai toujours pas déballé ma VHS mais j'entends effectivement que des bons retour

Sinon la robe rouge de "Six" est en vente :love:



Pour la soirée Jules Verne, c'est en slip 
_"Tous les appareils électroniques devront être déposés au vestiaire (téléphones portables, Ipods, caméra...) et une fouille au détecteurs sera pratiquée."_


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2009)

Le nom des fans ou amateurs, c'est _Trekkie_ ou _Trekker_  Je dois dire que de mon côté, j'ai été sévéremment accroché. Je me serai fait l'intégrale des 5 séries en un peu moins d'un an.

Galactikkie ou Galactrekker ? 

Pour les vestiaires, ouais, ça a l'air bien velu niveau sécurité, au moins on est pas emm**** par un gars qui a pas mis son téléphone en mode silence


----------



## huexley (22 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Le nom des fans ou amateurs, c'est _Trekkie_ ou _Trekker_  Je dois dire que de mon côté, j'ai été sévéremment accroché. Je me serai fait l'intégrale des 5 séries en un peu moins d'un an.
> 
> Galactikkie ou Galactrekker ?
> 
> Pour les vestiaires, ouais, ça a l'air bien velu niveau sécurité, au moins on est pas emm**** par un gars qui a pas mis son téléphone en mode silence





Avec ton gros costume Cylon tu vas nous affoler les détecteurs 

Oki un Trekker je le note. Bon faudra que je me force la main, déjà deja comprendre par quel bout y prendre, y'a tellement de série DS9 Films et autres


----------



## teo (22 Avril 2009)

Je pense pas le porter dimanche  Il est pas pratique pour s'asseoir 

Pour le film Star Trek, si tu n'as pas vu toutes les séries (ou tout les films), ce n'est pas grave, il va parler de la rencontre et de la jeunesse de Kirk et Spock, avant la série originale.

Pour mémoire:
*ST - The Original Series* (zzzzzzzzzzzzz :sleep: ) 1966-1969 : Spock et Kirk se baladent dans le quadrant alpha

*ST - The Next Generation* (Jean-Louc Picaaaaaaaaaaard :love 1987-1994 : Picard et ses copains se baladent dans le quadrant alpha

*ST - Deep Space Nine* (DS9) 1993-1999 : Au trou du luc du monde, une station spatiale éloignée et la découverte d'un vortex plongeant dans le quadrant gamma la transforme en un centre économique et un lieu stratégique.

*ST - Voyager* 1995-2001 (Aaaah les borgs :afraid : Voyager et son équipage, propulsés dans le quadran delta se retrouve à 75 ans de voyage de la Terre. Ca ne leur fait pas peur et ils déambulent sur le chemin de retour en croisant de vraies saloperies.

*ST - Enterprise* 2001-2005 (mais c'est qu'ils sont sexy aussi ) : Le Ct Archer part en touriste à la découverte de la banlieue de la Terre, heureusement conseillée par une jolie vulcaine qui elle, a déjà dépassé le périph' et un chti bout du quandrant alpha depuis un moment

_TOS_ se déroule une centaine d'année avant les séries qui suivirent. _TNG_ / _DS9_ / _Voyager_ se déroulent plus ou moins sur une période contemporain. _Enterprise_, la petite dernière, par contre, est un prequel: elle se déroule au 22e siècle, 100 ans après le _Premier Contact_ entre les Humains et les Vulcains et cent ans avant _TOS_. Voir la ligne temporelle ici. On parle ici des périodes normales hors rencontres fortuites dues à des singularités et univers parallèle, qui compliquent toujours un peu le tout 
Les quadrants alpha, beta, gamma et delta sont les 4 parties de notre chère Voie Lactée, la galaxie où nous nous trouvons


----------



## Maximouse (25 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ouha, ça va être dur de pas lire
> 
> Si certains viennent au Festival Jules Verne, on y sera Wip, Eniluap et moi (dimanche 26 en après-midi).



J'y serai aussi


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2009)

Par contre je ne sais plus si on est en 1e ou 2e cat.


----------



## huexley (26 Avril 2009)

Merci pour ce résumé de Star Trek 

Sinon je viens de finir l'épisode 00 de Caprica et je le trouve vraiment bien réussi , les acteurs et l'ambiance sont très bon, on y trouve de nombreux éléments de BSG la suite en SPOILERS

comme la génèse des Cylons, les différentes religions, la chute de Caprica, les luttes de pouvoir, et bien sûr Adama Clairement cette série apelle du pied les fans de BSG, entre autre par les thèmes réalisés par Bear McCreary 

/SPOILERS


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2009)

Fraaaaaaaaaaaacking good day !
La séance au Rex était excellente  Une excellente idée et un sans faute 
Retrouvailles avec Wip et Eniluap, rencontre de Maximouse dans la file d'attente, ambiance tapis rouge, body-guards et photographes devant l'entrée du Rex, quelques photos des trois stars lors de leur arrivée, puis encore un peu d'attente dans les confortables fauteils de cette salle toujours accueillante et&#8230; impressionante. Les lumières diminuent et après quelques présentations d'usage, l'écran de projection s'élève et 3 silhouettes apparaissent sous un tonnerre d'applaudissements, la salle est debout.

J'espère que l'entretien qui a suivi va être diffusé sur Sci-Fi un de ces jours. C'était impressionnant. C'est con, hein, une série télévisée, un truc idiot, je m'en rend compte, mais, frack comme nous l'avons tous remarqué en en parlant à la fin, ils ont réussi à faire passer un truc, ils étaient là et c'était les personnages dans leur propre rôle: Mary McDonnell / Roslin un peu gaffeuse siffle, drôle et pas vraiment à l'aise à l'image de la Présidente au premier jour, Jamie Bamber / Lee Adama, parlant de sa relation au père, qu'il soit Adama ou Eddie Olmos, James Callis / Baltar, à fleur de peau, nerveux dégagé, salaud magnifique à qui on oublie de donner la parole et qui n'arrête pas dans l'autodérision. Ouais, au travers de leurs réponses, on se dit qu'ils sont bien proches de leurs personnages: ils y ont mis leur caractère. De l'impossible challenge relevé en circuit fermé, dans l'Amérique post 9/11 pour la création du pilote/mini-série aux 4/5 saisons qui ont suivi, une famille a eu bien l'air de se créer, un peu comme quand on écoute l'équipe du Seigneur des Anneaux dans les bonus. Un énorme challenge et une équipe soudée autour de ses créateurs et d'un scénario en béton (on peut imaginer les dilemnes lorsque la grève de 2008-07), porté par les fans de la première heure et ceux qui les ont rejoint. L'émotion pointait son nom dans la voix de chacun, particulièrement chez Bamber, parlant un très bon français, qui expliquait l'importance pour lui de recevoir ce prix à Paris, y ayant grandi.

Et puis enfin, l'épisode S04E01 en VOstFR en grand écran. Pour ceux qui se rappellent, on commence avec le retour de Kara Thrace en pleine attaque cylon. Profiter des effets spéciaux en grand écran est vraiment un pur délice pour amateurs de bataille spatiale: on redécouvre les images, les détails qui font que c'est plus qu'une série. Il faudrait qu'ils remettent ça plus régulièrement  42 mn plus tard, je me lève, les yeux pleins d'étoiles et me dirige vers la sortie, ému et un peu triste. Je me dis que c'est vraiment fini cette fois. Il ne reste qu'à revoir encore, réfléchir et écrire sur les sujets abordés et la qualité de sa réalisation de cette série incroyable


----------



## Maximouse (27 Avril 2009)

Je me lève et j'applaudis, j'ai l'impression de le vivre une deuxième fois grâce à toi


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2009)

Dispo de l'OST de la saison 4 le 21 Juillet ! Woohoo !

Je vous recommande aussi d'aller jeter un oeil sur le blog de Bear Mac Creary qui héberge les videos du concert données aux US des musiques de BSG !  Avec KT venue lancer Along the watchtower Ca devait être un moment vraiment fort.


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2009)

J'aimerai bien qu'ils tournent en Europe  Ils feraient le Grand Rex que ça me plairait beaucoup :love: En regardant les bonus DVD du Lord of the rings, j'avais appris que Howard Shore avait fait lui aussi une tournée avec différentes pièces des films&#8230;
Merci pour les liens.


----------



## huexley (23 Juin 2009)

Nouveau film Spin off de BSG !!! 


"[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYV7WeaDP_8&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwarmingglow.uproxx.com%2F2009%2F06%2Flets-get-this-genocide-started%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


"The plan", ou le point de vue des Cylons


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

La vidéo ne s'affiche pas chez moi 
J'en avais entendu parlé il y a des mois sur je ne sais quel BSG wiki et je me demandais s'il existait réellement :love: 

C'est cool. J'avais été très déçu de l'abandon du "_And they have a plan_" du générique et de la série au fil des saisons. Mais quel est-il ? :love: Vivement cet automne


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Nouveau film Spin off de BSG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeeeeeeees!!!!:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## wip (23 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> La vidéo ne s'affiche pas chez moi
> J'en avais entendu parlé il y a des mois sur je ne sais quel BSG wiki et je me demandais s'il existait réellement :love:
> 
> C'est cool. J'avais été très déçu de l'abandon du "_And they have a plan_" du générique et de la série au fil des saisons. Mais quel est-il ? :love: Vivement cet automne


 Tu m'étonnes que tu devais être déçu. Tu n'arrêtais pas de le dire à tout bout de champs 
Dès que je t'avais au téléphone, tu finissais la conversation par.... "They have a plan" 
Rhaaa, la bonne époque de la saison 2-3


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

tu exagères pas un peu  
Enfin, c'est comme la sonnerie de mon téléphone, c'est sand doute insupportable pour les autres 
Vous me donnez envie de me refaire l'intégrale&#8230;


----------



## Moovance (24 Juin 2009)

Je viens aussi de découvrir que cet automne va sortir "Battlestar Galactica: The Plan", un préquel à la série semble-t'il mais qui n'a rien a voir avec Caprica. Le film est dirigé par Edward James Olmos et on ne retrouvera pas les personnages interprétés par Jamie Bamber, Katee Sackhoff, James Callis et Mary McDonnell car ils n'étaient pas impliqués dans le complot de départ des Cylons.

La bande annonce est visible ici :
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QYV7WeaDP_8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QYV7WeaDP_8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

En espérant que ce sera de la même qualité que la série


----------



## teo (24 Juin 2009)

Euh, on dirait qu'on en parle juste au dessus non ? 
Enfin, c'est pas grove


----------



## Moovance (24 Juin 2009)

Désolé, j'ai vu ça après ! :rose: J'étais trop contente de lire ça ce matin sur TV.com !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Euh, on dirait qu'on en parle juste au dessus non ?
> Enfin, c'est pas grove



T'es pas encore parti de chez toi, toi? :rateau:


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2009)

Moovance a dit:


> Désolé, j'ai vu ça après ! :rose: J'étais trop contente de lire ça ce matin sur TV.com !!



pff donnez vous du mal, je vous jure


----------



## Maximouse (30 Juillet 2009)

Spéciale dédicace pour Teo


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2009)

Yeah  :love:

On verra plus tard pour leur utilisation, mais c'est déjà dans la boite


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2009)

Génial!!!
Adopté :love:


----------



## wip (30 Juillet 2009)

"Booooum" :love:


----------



## huexley (22 Octobre 2009)

"The Plan" est disponible dans les meilleures échoppe VHS de votre quartier

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil, le plaisir de revoir les acteurs, et l'ambiance si particulière à BSG et peut-être aussi l'opportunité de comprendre certains aspect de cette histoire si dense.


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2009)

Ouaip, j'ai commandé le DVD hier soir :love:Amazon me promet que je vais le recevoir avant Noël. Et je vais m'y tenir  C'est trop dur après: plus on attend, plus c'est bon :love:
Et ce soir, BSG S1E04  Ayé, je me suis relancé dans l'intégrale dimanche soir !
Chief Tyrol est sacrément sexy dans ce début de première saison, j'ai les yeux humides en voyant chaque passage avec le Lt Dualla ou Billy et je suis toujours fasciné par la relation psychotique Baltar/6


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2009)

J'ai regardé "The Plan" en DVD hier soir.

*ATTENTION SPOILER*

The Plan reprend l'intégralité de la continuité des 4 saisons mais du point de vue des Cylons. plus particulièrement du point de vue N°1/Cavil.
On retrouve un mélange étrange entre des scènes extraites des différents épisodes et leur éclairage du point de vue Cylon. Un mélange de nouvelles images et d'anciennes en fait.

Pendant une heure trente, on cherche à comprendre ce fameux Plan des Cylons. On voit leurs échecs sous un éclairage qui n'apporte finalement pas grand chose à la série.
Au final, on est ravi de retrouver l'ambiance de la série, mais franchement déçu parce qu'on n'apprend rien.
Un "séquel" par indispensable du tout.


----------



## teo (17 Novembre 2009)

Reçu le pilote de The Plan hier au taf, belle boite et tout et tout, pas mal d'avance sur la date d'envoi prévu (Noël ).
Maintenant, la question est: vais-je le regarder et quand ?
On m'en a dit tellement de mal, et c'est un peu de BG qu'il me reste à voir...
Et non, je ne lirais pas votre spoiler chez Fab'Fab 

Pfff.... questions existentielles de la semaine


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2010)

Je vais bientôt améliorer la déco intérieure de mon appartement...


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2010)

A l'heure où les affiches ornent certains murs de ma chambre en alternance, je me prend soudain d'une douce folie:

Il me reste 8 jours pour me décider à m'offrir les ultimes objets cultes de chez Anovos (et non pas, malheureusement, le Centurion à l'échelle 1/1): les insignes.


Si je me décide &#8212; à défaut de ne pas pouvoir me les offrir tous  &#8212; je prendrais ceux du Chief Galen Tyrol (Battlestar Galactica Crew Senior Chief ), mon personnage favori.






et sans doute aussi, les ailes de pilote standard (Battlestar Galactica Insignia Standard Pilot Wings)

Et vous me traiterez de fou, mais je lorgne déjà, aussi, vers les prochains "props", le battledress vertes, avec le double tanktop&#8230; si les prix ne satellisent pas trop&#8230;

je vous ai jamais dit que j'étais assez excité par les uniformes ? 
Ben voilà, c'est dit 

*Nota Bene: Attention, ces objets ne sont pas livrables en dehors des [USA], il vous faudra impérativement une connaissance qui pourra vous renvoyer les renvoyer en Europe, à la livraison, entre novembre et décembre&#8230;
*

En attendant, je viens de commander le coffret DVD intégral.
_[Edit]_

_[ Edit 2: et pour les trekkers, y'a les uniformes de Startrek TOS et Startrek XI en pré-co  ]_


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2010)

Reçu en fin de semaine dernière, le coffret de l'intégrale _Battlestar Galactica_ (Pilote + S1-4 + Razor + Webisodes + bonus, podcasts, commentaires, etc.) pour remplacer les VHS du cousin d'Amérique qui ont reçus récemment des dommages irréversibles. Avec _The Plan_ et le pilote de _Caprica_, j'ai donc la totale, en attendant l'éventuelle sortie de la première partie de la S1 de Caprica (E3-9).

C'est la version française du coffret, le pilote est en VO avec sub FR et EN, les épisodes en VO avec sub FR (5.1), il y a 26 DVD (~70h). 

La figurine du centurion est anecdotique. La boite est de type boîte à biscuit, le dessus en relief sur un profil de centurion. Intérieur mousse, cf. photo.






Pour les intéressé-es: les prix sont très variables sur le web, de 79 à 129 suivant les vendeurs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Reçu en fin de semaine dernière, le coffret de l'intégrale _Battlestar Galactica_ (Pilote + S1-4 + Razor + Webisodes + bonus, podcasts, commentaires, etc.) pour remplacer les VHS du cousin d'Amérique qui ont reçus récemment des dommages irréversibles. Avec _The Plan_ et le pilote de _Caprica_, j'ai donc la totale, en attendant l'éventuelle sortie de la première partie de la S1 de Caprica (E3-9).
> 
> C'est la version française du coffret, le pilote est en VO avec sub FR et EN, les épisodes en VO avec sub FR (5.1), il y a 26 DVD (~70h).
> 
> ...



Oh mon Doc
Je le veux! :love::love::love:


----------



## huexley (8 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oh mon Doc
> Je le veux! :love::love::love:



Je pense que je vais attendre la version BluRay :love:


----------



## Fìx (8 Septembre 2010)

huexley a dit:


> Je pense que je vais attendre la version BluRay :love:



Euuuh.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2010)




----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2010)

J'ai la version DVD, n'ayant pas de BR, mais à part le logo sur les disques, rien ne change on dirait.


----------



## huexley (8 Septembre 2010)

Oh mais merde quoi  J'ai plus une thune


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2010)

Caprica a repris la semaine dernière


----------



## teo (14 Octobre 2010)

Saison 1.5 donc  :love:


----------



## arnowood (14 Octobre 2010)

Cool.. pou ma part fan de battlstar galactica je n ai pas encore déposer mes ieds sur galactica..


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2010)

Caprica annulée
La diffusion s'arrête en cours de route.


----------



## huexley (28 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Caprica annulée
> La diffusion s'arrête en cours de route.



une perte ?


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2010)

Bah ouais, je sais qu'elle ne faisait pas l'unanimité, je n'ai pas non plus été emballé mais je suis quand même un peu déçu d'un arrêt en cours de route, c'est juste naze.
Je trouvais que le point de vue sur la famille Adama / Tauron était intéressant, les traditions qui m'ont fait penser à d'autres, le frère mafieux homo; de plus, découvrir Caprica et les 12 Colonies était sympa, je trouve qu'on retrouvait le discours de Baltar de la fin de BG, avec cette élite capricaine, blanche en col blanc, sûre d'elle-même, raciste et obnubilée par des technologies inutiles, parfaite pour nous faire détester l'Humanité amenée à se faire laminer par ses "enfants" quelques dizaines d'années plus tard.

Je n'ose pas imaginer ce que va donner _Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome_ s'ils sont traités comme les épisodes de Caprica&#8230;


----------



## huexley (28 Octobre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je n'ose pas imaginer ce que va donner _Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome_ s'ils sont traités comme les épisodes de Caprica



Je pense qu'il manquait l'aspect "guerre des étoiles / space opéra" à Caprica. Cela aurait été peut-être une série plus intéressante si elle n'avait pas essayer de "récuperer" l'héritage de BSG. Blood and Chrome donnera peut-être plus dans l'attente des spectateurs "ancien fans"


----------



## Maximouse (28 Octobre 2010)

Qui vient avec moi?

Pour voir de prés ceci:love::love::love:


----------



## wip (29 Octobre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Caprica annulée
> La diffusion s'arrête en cours de route.


Elle s'arrête ou alors ? Ca va au bout de la saison 1 quand même ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2010)

D'après ce que j'ai lu ça s'arrête comme ça.
Ils ont du pondre une fin rapide...


----------



## teo (29 Octobre 2010)

wip a dit:


> Elle s'arrête ou alors ? Ca va au bout de la saison 1 quand même ?



Ils ont arrêté la diffusion et finiront la diffusion de ce qui reste (!) d'ici le mois de mars.
C'est ce que j'appelle saloper une série qui méritait mieux que ça.



huexley a dit:


> Je pense qu'il manquait l'aspect "guerre des étoiles / space opéra" à Caprica. Cela aurait été peut-être une série plus intéressante si elle n'avait pas essayé de "récuperer" l'héritage de BSG. Blood and Chrome donnera peut-être plus dans l'attente des spectateurs "ancien fans"



C'est ça qui a été dommage, Caprica n'a jamais été pensée comme une série sci-fi classique d'après ses créateurs. Elle devait être plus familiale (thématique ado prépondérante, religion, drogues). Cela aurait pu devenir une série différente tout en restant sci-fi.
Un des problèmes à mon avis, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas réussi à créer rapidement une attente, des questions&#8230; et des réponses: la série est beaucoup trop lente à se mettre en route, à se déployer. Ils lancent tellement de pistes qu'on va clairement être dégoûté à la fin. Ils auraient du ramasser le scénario sur une série de 12 ou 14 épisodes et non 20 ou 24. Et surtout quelqu'un aurait du leur dire que leur générique est un des plus moches et sans intérêt que j'ai jamais vu :sick:
Inversément, je détesterai que _Blood and Chrome_ ne soit qu'un succédané pour fans de sci-fi façon jeu vidéo.



Maximouse a dit:


> Qui vient avec moi?
> 
> Pour voir de prés ceci:love::love::love:



ça me dit beaucoup ! On a le temps, donc il faut se dépêcher de le faire


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2010)

les derniers épisodes en Mars...


----------



## Maximouse (1 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> A l'heure où les affiches ornent certains murs de ma chambre en alternance, je me prend soudain d'une douce folie:
> 
> Il me reste 8 jours pour me décider à m'offrir les ultimes objets cultes de chez Anovos (et non pas, malheureusement, le Centurion à l'échelle 1/1): les insignes.
> 
> ...



Grosse MAJ chez Anovos et cette fois-ci livraison a l'international. Je crois que je vais me lacher


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2010)

Ah ben c'est malin  

La fenêtre de commande du Battle Dress Uniform mentionne toujours une livraison uniquement aux USA et pas de mention de frais de port. La livraison à l'international, cela doit concerner uniquement les pin's.
Je vais les contacter.


----------



## Maximouse (1 Novembre 2010)

Certainement le temps de tout mettre à jour.


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2010)

je vais attendre de voir le prix des _Double Tanks_ (les débardeurs brun-gris) qui seront dispo un peu plus tard ce mois-ci.
Suivant les frais de port, on pourrait passer une multicommande ici ou je passerai par mon cousin qui habite à SF, Ca chez qui seront livrés les pins déjà commandés.

_Ce n'est pas très raisonnable, tout ça _


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> je vais attendre de voir le prix des _Double Tanks_ (les débardeurs brun-gris) qui seront dispo un peu plus tard ce mois-ci.
> Suivant les frais de port, on pourrait passer une multicommande ici ou je passerai par mon cousin qui habite à SF, Ca chez qui seront livrés les pins déjà commandés.



excellente idée


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2011)

Malgré une date de fin de commande reportée en janvier, les étrennes n'ont pas suffit à pouvoir me faire ce plaisir, à 250&#8364; la tenue, plus autour de 100&#8364; de port, cela faisait vraiment trop cher. Toujours pas de pré-commande pour les débardeurs/Double Tanks.

Par contre j'ai reçu mes insignes de Crew Senior Chief (ceux de Chief Tyrol). Superbe réalisation, en cuivre avec plaquage en nickel pour les zones argentées (ceux dorés ont eu droit à un plaquage Or 24 carats), émail vert superbe au touché (ce n'est pas une couche de peinture ou sérigraphie); au dos, c'est une vis assez épaisse avec un écrou denté du côté tissu et nervuré côté vissage. De plus, une pointe en haut de l&#8217;insigne se plante dans le tissu et évite que le tout ne tourne sur lui-même, ce qui arrive avec la majorité des pin&#8217;s/badges en général. Cela se voit bien sur la page Details sur le site Anovos .





Sinon, les éditeurs des posters BG que j'ai acheté et dont je parlais plus haut, Quantum Mechanix, ont mis en pré-commande la carte des 12 colonies, réalisée par le conseiller es galaxie de la série Kevin Grazier (qui bosse pour la Nasa au JPL) et Jane Espenson, une des scénaristes. Une interview ici.
Comme je l'imaginais, les 12 planètes appartiennent à des systèmes différents et sont donc éloignés les uns des autres (4 systèmes, en l'occurence qui sont nommés (ça en fera sourire les trekkers&#8230; Helios Alpha / Helios Beta / Helios Delta  / Helios Gamma )).






Et on peut de nouveau commander des Dog Tags en cuivre à son nom toujours chez QM.






De plus, pour les hardcore fans, vous pouvez maintenant télécharger la Bible de la série par Ronald D. Moore.


So say we all !


_PS: si certains sont intéressés par une commande groupée, je suis intéressé (tags/map)_


----------



## teo (13 Février 2011)

Les _Double Tank Tops_ vont très prochainement être mis en vente, comme mentionné sur la page FB d'Anovos. À noter que ces DTT seront les mêmes que ceux de la série, toujours le même équipementier.
En commentaire, il est mentionné que le prix sera de 49$95 ; de plus les insignes vont être remis en vente d'ici un mois ou deux. Précédemment, il avait été mentionné que certains des objets seraient sans doute mis en vente de façon régulière ou par période.

En farfouillant les adresses sur le site Anovos, j'ai trouvé ce lien vers la page des tailles&#8230;






_*
PS: Il va sans dire, que si certains sont intéressés par une commande groupée, je suis intéressé, là aussi.
Mais on dirait que je suis le seul à craquer *_


----------



## teo (14 Février 2011)

Mise à jour:
Nouvelles infos sur la page FB d'Anovos, j'ai posé la question sur une nouvelle fournée des BDU et DB dans un futur plus ou moins proche et j'ai eu la réponse  :



> _&#8206;@ Anovos: Is Anovos will make a another sale of the Uniform (BDU or DB) later this year or later ? I missed the BDU in January, but I crave to buy one if you can do a new serie !_
> _ANOVOS &#8206;@Teo - Yes on both. The Duty blues will be out but for higher ranks. The BDU's later this year._



On aura donc bientôt les uniformes bleus des gradés supérieurs (les premiers étant les "Junior Duty Blues") et grande nouvelle -pour moi en tout cas- les BDU (les kakis) seront à nouveau disponibles plus tard cette année 
Par contre les DTT vont sans doute être plus chers après la première fournée, du à une hausse du prix des tissus ; Anovos ne répercute pas la différence pour le moment mais conseille de commander dès le lancement pour être certain de profiter des prix avant augmentation.

Voilà les prototypes des DTT, identiques à ceux portés dans la série.






Et précisions sur les DTT: pour le moment, ils vont sortir la version haut de gamme (identique à la série) mais pensent peut-être à sortir une version moins chère, mais ils ne sont pas décidés.


----------



## Fìx (14 Février 2011)

Un col roulé noir moulant à manches longues, puis un marcel gris à bretelles larges avec, par dessus, un marcel marron à bretelles fines à l'envers, combien ils vendent ça?


----------



## teo (14 Février 2011)

Ouais, tu dois pas connaître la série toi ou en tout cas, tu n'as pas du accrocher ; le col roulé noir appartient à monsieur mannequin, ce n'est pas vendu avec 

Ici, nous ne sommes pas dans le rationnel, nous sommes dans la projection, dans le rêve.
Absurde sans doute vu de l'extérieur, mais c'est comme ça.

Si j'avais eu 40'000$, j'aurai acheté la maquette taille réelle du Cylon Raider en vente pendant les ventes l'année dernière. Vraiment. Certains ont acheté 500'000 $ une maquette d'un des Enterprise, franchise Star Trek. 

_All this has happened before. All this will happen again._


----------



## Fìx (14 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> 40'000$



:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:




teo a dit:


> le col roulé noir appartient à monsieur mannequin, ce n'est pas vendu avec




Ah d'accooooord!!! Tout s'explique! Me disais bien que ça faisait pas cher! :rateau:  



_... j'avoue, j'avoue, j'connais cette série que par le biais de ce tread... :rose: _


----------



## teo (14 Février 2011)

Tiens, regarde: il est pas beau ce Raider cylon échelle 1/1 ?






Pfff Il a même pas trouvé preneur à 30-40'000 $
Moi je le verrai bien dans un cool loft, bien en vue, avec ces 5 m d'envergure (c'est plus ou moins ça) et 13 m de long !

Ou ce superbe Centurion cylon en taille réelle, lui aussi: 7'500 $, réalisé sur demande 
2,10 m avec l'il rouge du cyclope, dans ton entrée ?






Non ? Petit joueur 

Y'avait aussi les portes en métal style sous-marin, mais c'est vrai qu'elles sont un peu trop massives pour un appart parisien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

teo a dit:


> Ouais, tu dois pas connaître la série toi ou en tout cas, tu n'as pas du accrocher ; le col roulé noir appartient à monsieur mannequin, ce n'est pas vendu avec
> 
> Ici, nous ne sommes pas dans le rationnel, nous sommes dans la projection, dans le rêve.
> Absurde sans doute vu de l'extérieur, mais c'est comme ça.
> ...


 
Bon...
OK.
Comprend pas bien, mais je m'adapte.

Donc, vend t-shirt sans manches de couleur orange, réplique exacte d'une tenue de série de SF trop top bien

Voilà, faire offre, mais en dessous de 10.000 euros, vous pouvez vous gratter.


----------



## teo (15 Février 2011)

Oui, je sais, c'est difficile à comprendre ! 
Pour ton tee orange, je crois que je vais me gratter alors :/ Pas les moyens ! 

Je me rabattrais donc sur les DTT, qui sont maintenant disponibles à la vente. Je me bas encore avec les frais de port...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Février 2011)

Je trouve la bible excellente !
C'est une fuite ou ca a été placé volontairement sur le web ? et par qui ?

L


----------



## teo (15 Février 2011)

Aucune idée, j'ai eu l'adresse dans un article sur io9.com


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2011)

et euh&#8230; c'est qui qui gagne à la fin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Février 2011)

les gendarmes !

Les extraterrestres s'enfuient telles des lopettes dans leur soucoupe.

C'est la culture générale/franchouillarde de base alèm pourtant... 

Merci teo pour ton lien


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> les gendarmes !
> 
> Les extraterrestres s'enfuient telles des lopettes dans leur soucoupe.
> 
> ...



en buvant de la soupe aux choux ?


----------



## teo (16 Février 2011)

Comment dire ce serait un _spoiler_  et puis tu t'en fous 

*[Kind of Spoiler Beware !!! Si vous n'avez pas fini de voir la série, ne cliquez pas là  ]*
Disons que ça a un certain rapport avec un thème que l'Humanité n'a pas fini d'éplucher

Merci de ne pas gloser là-dessus, je sais que bodoom et webO et sans doute quelques autres, n'apprécieraient pas de se voir déflorer la fin


----------



## teo (1 Juin 2011)

teo a dit:


> Oui, je sais, c'est difficile à comprendre !
> Pour ton tee orange, je crois que je vais me gratter alors :/ Pas les moyens !
> 
> Je me rabattrais donc sur les DTT, qui sont maintenant disponibles à la vente. Je me bas encore avec les frais de port...





> Label/Receipt Number: XK** ** ** ***U S
> Class: Priority Mail International Parcels
> Service(s): International Parcels
> Status: At Foreign Delivery Unit
> ...



Yeah ! :style:
En espérant ne pas avoir de soucis avec la taille 

Il ne reste plus qu'une nouvelle fournée de BDU d'ici la rentrée et je serai fin prêt pour Halloween


----------



## teo (24 Juillet 2011)

Lecture du jour: Part 2 - Chapter 10: E=mc²

~~*

Et si tout se passe bien, les intéressés pourront bientôt faire des parties endiablées de Triad sur Ménilmuche





​


----------



## Om3n (28 Juillet 2011)

Ils sont pas censés continuer la franchise avec une nouvelle serie qui serait à l'opposé de Caprica, c'est à dire tout simplement la suite de BG, mais je ne sais pas si ca va se faire ou pas.

Quelqu'un en saurait-il plus? (ou aurait fait les recherches google que je n'ai pas encore fait  )


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2011)

Bah, google est ton ami, mais rien de nouveau&#8230;


----------

